# What Chinese watch are you wearing today?



## Chascomm

In honor of AlbertaTime's 3000th post I'm wearing my November 1990 Kongque Day&Night










This watch is interesting for a number of reasons. Its styling reflects the influence of the 1980s flood of imported quartz watches while still offering something unique. Unable to compete with the perceived advantages of quartz, the Liaoning watch factory did a bit of value-adding to the humble ZLN Standard movement in the form of a simple day/night indicator. This represented far less cost than the auto-winding system in their export Peacock brand watches.

In fact so little extra was added to the movment that the 24-hour disk and hand move counter-clockwise! A charmingly quirky touch IMHO, especially as the hours are marked on the sub-dial just to emphasise the point. I especially like the way the dial has 18 at the top i.e. it is 6 hours out-of-phase with the sun/moon disk and therefore the hand never obscures either the sun or the moon. I wish modern manufacturers who install the disk and hand combo would take another look at this watch.

Sadly the Chinese domestic market was rather less enraptured by this watch than I am, thus 20 year old genuine NOS continue to surface in quantity. I guess that is good new for modern collectors though. While this watch may not have been a comercial success, it does represent the beginning of the trend towards ever more elaborate functional enhancements to mechanical movements which has underpinned the resurgence of the older Chinese manufacturers in the past decade.

So it's historical as well as elegant. You know you want one, so get over to AlbertaTime's 3000th Post Giveaway and have a punt! :-!

By the way, which Chinese watch is on your wrist today?


----------



## Torsten

Dongfeng ST5A no date 21,600bph. Black dial with horizontal "Zhongguo Tianjin" and "Dongfeng" markings. Winds like butter and runs within Chrono specs. On stainless steel mesh. Picture to follow.

And here the picture


----------



## AlbertaTime

:-d

Thanks for holding the "magic number" Chascomm! :thanks

I'm still field-testing the Lyndon with the Liaoning auto presumed 21,800 bph movement (my rubber ball wouldn't open mine up, so I don't know and I can't even take a photo...of the insides).

Ah, but the _outsides_:










...and it's still keeping terrific time. And with the Liaoning and Millionsmart heritage, even if it's sold by a Canadian, it's as Chinese as an Alpha

..and with all the Chinese vintage pieces I have, the Kongque day/night is still a big favourite.


----------



## TO_ARCH

Thanks Chascomm for the history lesson :-!

I am wearing my A581 today!


----------



## Reecek

It would be an embarrassment to divulge what I am currently wearing for my rough work around the house watch!!:-(
It's a...
er...
well, its a Zeiger:








How embarrassing! sometimes it don't pay to be honest!


----------



## Martin_B

Today I'm wearing a small (well for nowadays, it's only 40mm) Parnis watch. I like, though somewhat modeled after PP, it's original looks and textured dial.



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## James Haury

I wore a fuyate yesterday and a Goer Sub Tribute .I may wear a russian today.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

I think I'll wear mine today as well :-!









Interesting about the sun/moon complication. I don't have any others to compare so I never really noticed how well thought out it was.


----------



## soviet

I am wering a Shanghai 7120 with gold hands and marks. It looks like another near chronometer quality vintage Chinese watch.|> It gains about 1 second a day.


----------



## mkingrei

my Shanghai Tie Dye


----------



## gigfy

D304 :-!










cheers,
gigfy


----------



## Reno

An old favorite for me :-!




























Still ticking strong :-!


----------



## skywatch

Parnis Power Reserve white dial with Sea-Gull ST25 guts.


----------



## lukitas

seagull Tianjin 1963, 21 zuan, red star.

runs less than a second fast lying on it's back, less than 2 seconds slow on the wrist.

lukitas


----------



## J.D.B.

The amazingly accurate Minorva mystery-movement JLC knock-off....
Josh


----------



## dualtime

This one for me.


----------



## Alter Soldat

Sub today,really like this combination.


----------



## music_healing

Affordable watch with nice accuracy and chrono performance

Seagull Tianjin 1963










Simple is better
William


----------



## 2dor

My Trias watch, I have it since last year and it's very nice.


----------



## regs

Reno said:


> An old favorite for me :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ticking strong :-!


handsome combo!|>|>|>

thanks for sharing, Reno.


----------



## Martin_B

T. Wong said:


> dial and mesh view by thianwong1, on Flickr


It has been too long since you were here Thian, good to see you :-! The bracelet suits it very well!

Yesterday I drove home, and saw a big, almost full moon, so I had to put on this one today:










regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

Martin_B said:


> It has been too long since you were here Thian, good to see you :-!


Yup!! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!

It is very good to see you here, Thian!


----------



## T. Wong

AlbertaTime said:


> Yup!! :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> It is very good to see you here, Thian!


Thanks, Ron and Martin! Yeah, been sidetracked with Omegas lately:-d
Found theShanghai mil/diver on the Japan auctions new with box! so will bid on it Sunday!....I had to search it out and came upon Martin's posting of it! hehe!


----------



## TO_ARCH

T. Wong said:


> Found theShanghai mil/diver on the Japan auctions new with box! so will bid on it Sunday!....I had to search it out and came upon Martin's posting of it! hehe!


Do you mean the vintage Shanghai mil/diver??? Show it to us if you get it!
:-!


----------



## jenswer

Beijing BeiHai today


----------



## whatmeworry

Jaragar eBay cheapy for me. b-)


----------



## AlbertaTime

whatmeworry said:


> Jaragar eBay cheapy for me. b-)


Cheapy maybe...but you _know_ it looks cool as heck :-d :-! b-)


----------



## whatmeworry

AlbertaTime said:


> Cheapy maybe...but you _know_ it looks cool as heck :-d :-! b-)


Oh yeah, baby! b-)


----------



## Schizm

My newly arrived Sea-Gull 1963 Chronograph.......So new that I haven't taken a picture yet.


----------



## AlbertaTime

My Liaoning powered Canadian watch:


----------



## Klostrophobic

:-!


----------



## Chascomm

Today I'm wearing the Nanjing SN2 Zhongshan 'Six Pandas'


----------



## Martin_B

Chascomm said:


> Today I'm wearing the Nanjing SN2 Zhongshan 'Six Pandas'


Even though simple, I really like that movement :-!

I'm wearing my TwoToned SeaGull today:










I have it on leather, but still doubting if I should put it back on it's original bracelet for a while again :think:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## J.D.B.

The interesting Minorva "jump-hour-cocktail" is running in quite well. So far, it's settled down to about +30 sec/day (from about + a minute and a half!).
Josh


----------



## TO_ARCH

It is around 2:30pm eastern standard time, I am at the office and get bored and can't think of any solution ... :-(

Got to take a break and show my fellows the M187 ... now I feel little better


----------



## Martin_B

TO_ARCH said:


> Got to take a break and show my fellows the M187 ... now I feel little better


I feel better too, What a nice watch that is :-!

This one I'm wearing right now:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## James Haury

A quartz movement yellow painted basemetal cased student mickey mouse watch on a fleiger strap.


----------



## music_healing

Tianjin 1963 pilot chrono reedition

Zhōng guó shǒu biǎo



















Simple is Better
William


----------



## Martin_B

Alpha for me today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Two for me today.

First, the Military MkV









then, this afternoon, the Stewal Curvex :


----------



## H00kahSm0k3

Sporting my new Parnis Big Pilot Auto Power Reserve.
Amazing watch for the money.


----------



## Reno

Just arrived Alpha *RED* Daytona


----------



## Martin_B

After a long time, this one came out of the box once more:



















Have a good weekend,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

Reno said:


> O_O wow. Beautiful dial


Thank you Reno. Tghat red Newman of yours is terrific!


----------



## Kevg

Shanghai this morning


----------



## Reno

Same as yesterday


----------



## Martin_B

Just switched to the Ascot:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Martin_B said:


> Just switched to the Ascot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


 Gorgeous


----------



## CASD

Chinese Eddie Bauer/Timex


----------



## TO_ARCH

Light up my day!!!


----------



## Martin_B

Nice!

I'm wearing another Seagull, one of my all time favorites:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Pawl_Buster

This one...









This nice Alpha submariner is at least 5 years old and works perfectly. It comes from a time when there were few QC problems and every Alpha was a good bang for the buck deal.


----------



## AlbertaTime

TO_ARCH said:


> Light up my day!!!


Byuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutie!!!!!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Pawl_Buster said:


> This nice Alpha submariner is at least 5 years old and works perfectly. It comes from a time when there were few QC problems and every Alpha was a good bang for the buck deal.


That's not only a great looking watch, it's a stunningly nice photo!


----------



## skywatch

Brand new Milsub that arrived yesterday, haven't put a decent strap on it yet.


----------



## TO_ARCH

Pawl_Buster said:


> This nice Alpha submariner is at least 5 years old and works perfectly. It comes from a time when there were few QC problems and every Alpha was a good bang for the buck deal.


Well! what a stunning photo :-!, I wish I have a better camera.

After reading a lot of threads about Alpha (good and bad), I decided to order a GREEN submariner for HK. I kind of need one I am not worry touching the water, this baby should do the job! Too bad I ordered one day early before AlphaUSA has a Milsub Black Friday sale. Well, wish me luck I hope the one coming has NOT QC problem :roll:


----------



## Pawl_Buster

AlbertaTime said:


> That's not only a great looking watch, it's a stunningly nice photo!


Thanks Ron.
The printed circuit board in the background was a sample of the work I used to do.
I think I was just lucky with that shot


----------



## Pawl_Buster

TO_ARCH said:


> Well! what a stunning photo :-!, I wish I have a better camera.
> 
> After reading a lot of threads about Alpha (good and bad), I decided to order a GREEN submariner for HK. I kind of need one I am not worry touching the water, this baby should do the job! Too bad I ordered one day early before AlphaUSA has a Milsub Black Friday sale. Well, wish me luck I hope the one coming has NOT QC problem :roll:


That picture was taken with an older 2megapixel Nikon Coolpix. I had to use a tripod to get it that sharp.
The green sub is also a good looking watch. With any luck, you'll get a good one.


----------



## TO_ARCH

Pawl_Buster said:


> That picture was taken with an older 2megapixel Nikon Coolpix. I had to use a tripod to get it that sharp.


Cool! PB, what model is that? I am using my old Ricoh CX1 (nice thing is with macro 1cm close up), the pictures I just toke today without tripod.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

TO_ARCH said:


> Cool! PB, what model is that? I am using my old Ricoh CX1 (nice thing is with macro 1cm close up), the pictures I just toke today without tripod.


Coolpix 950. The macro is definitely professional quality, even with the 2 megapixel sensor :-!


----------



## TO_ARCH

Pawl_Buster said:


> Coolpix 950. The macro is definitely professional quality, even with the 2 megapixel sensor :-!


WOW! That is a pro digital camera 10 years ago if I am correct |>


----------



## Pawl_Buster

TO_ARCH said:


> WOW! That is a pro digital camera 10 years ago if I am correct |>


Yes; at the time, the next step up was a DSLR.

I bought it because the company my daughter worked for had researched all the then available cameras and decided on the 950 over everything else. They took high quality pictures for 360 panoramas used in the travel industry.
My Canon A720iS doesn't come close to the same macro capability as the old Nikon; even with an 8 megapixel sensor!


----------



## Chascomm

Jilin HJ1A Meihualu with refinished dial


----------



## H00kahSm0k3

I wore my Parnis yesterday:








Today, I am going with my Alpha Carbon:








Both are quality watches for the money. I have gotten lots of compliments on both every time I have worn them - which has been everyday between the two.


----------



## Alter Soldat

Milsub on rubber deployant yesterday, Sub on a Timex strap today.


----------



## Reno

MM on the new SS bracelet b-)


----------



## Alter Soldat

That's a pretty solid looking bracelet there Reno.How much does the whole setup weigh?

Close to 300 grams I would guess.No need to go to the Gym today.


----------



## Reno

Alter Soldat said:


> That's a pretty solid looking bracelet there Reno.How much does the whole setup weigh?
> 
> Close to 300 grams I would guess.No need to go to the Gym today.


Your question drove me tonight to do what I've been thinking for quite a time now :
*To weigh my watches !* :-d (only the _biggest_, actually)

Only as a reference, I weigh the *Alpha Explo1* :


















Around 100g (I'm not sure this balance is very accurate though :think:

So, it was a bit of a surprise&#8230;

The *YEMA SousMarine* weighs nearly 250g :-x


















So with 200g the *MM* is slightly behind :-/


















A huge surprise was the *Vostok Europe ENERGIA* : more than 250g !! Heavier than the SousMarine 


















The *CARRERA Sprint* weighs about the same as the MM









And finally, the gigantic *YEMA Master Elements* weighs only 150g (it's a quartz watch;-) )


















One last thing, on the wrist, the *MM* is the one that weighs the most, even with 50g less than the YEMA and the VE :-s


----------



## tintasuja

AlbertaTime said:


> It's Thanksgiving for our southern neighbours, so the closest I have:
> 
> Jinji


I just love them! How to you find these jewels??


----------



## AlbertaTime

tintasuja said:


> I just love them! How to you find these jewels??


Thank you. I find them like this, at Taobao.


----------



## Torsten

The Alpha "Humongous" Zodiak V-Wolf homage


----------



## Alter Soldat




----------



## mgscheue

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Alter Soldat




----------



## doug1066

I am wearing my Sea Gull 55th Anniversary. Will have pictures and a review for tomorrow.


----------



## Martin_B

Shanghai Mil reissue today.










I think I will put it on a nato soon...:think:

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Alter Soldat




----------



## SuperB

gigfy said:


> D304 :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,
> gigfy


Where the hell can I find one of these beauties? That is beautiful, congrats.


----------



## Martin_B

Today I put on one of my all time favorites:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Torsten

Alpha MilSub on Bond Nato with new hands.


----------



## Kevg

Cheers

Kev


----------



## AlbertaTime

Kevg said:


> Cheers
> 
> Kev


Woulda never thought of it but the Shanghai pops on a white strap!!


----------



## ModernTimes

I've been enjoying wearing this elegant Tianjin...


----------



## Reno

Two for me today.

Now, the Alpha Radio :









This morning, German Wagner (with chinese movement) :


----------



## Chascomm

Today I'm wearing home-built watch featuring the movement and stem from a Chinese watch, case and bracelet from another and the dial and hands from a Hong Kong watch:


----------



## TO_ARCH

Chascomm said:


> Today I'm wearing home-built watch featuring the movement and stem from a Chinese watch, case and bracelet from another and the dial and hands from a Hong Kong watch:


Great Work Chascomm!

I am wearing Mao today.


----------



## wrem

PARNIS watches are absolutely WORTHLESS.
DON'T EVER buy one they are a complete waste of time and money.
GET a sundial, much more reliable and worth the money you pay.

YOU have been warned!!!!


----------



## whatmeworry

wrem said:


> PARNIS watches are absolutely WORTHLESS.
> DON'T EVER buy one they are a complete waste of time and money.
> GET a sundial, much more reliable and worth the money you pay.
> 
> YOU have been warned!!!!


Can't help feeling that's a little strong. Whilst I've never owned a Parnis myself I know a lot of people here have been very happy with theirs. Also not sure this was the right thread for you to make sucha comment in. 
I'm guessing your comments is based on personal experience so it might be worth you sharing that.
I have owned a sun dial and trust me they're useless for telling the time at night (no lume).


----------



## Martin_B

whatmeworry said:


> I have owned a sun dial and trust me they're useless for telling the time at night (no lume).


Hehehehe LOL. :-d

I'm glad that Wrem joined us especially to bring us his well motivated wisdom and experience about Parnis watches.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## mgscheue

Again today, now on the Bond.


----------



## AlbertaTime

1960s Liaoning


----------



## Pawl_Buster

AlbertaTime said:


> 1960s Liaoning


There is that Oldsmobile Alero logo again but this time it's flipped the other way from Sea Gull's 1963 

I like the lines of the Liaoning; they are simple and beefy enough to imply solidity.


----------



## Chascomm

wrem said:


> YOU have been warned!!!!


No we haven't. We've just been shouted at by you for reasons that are not at all clear.

Flaming on a first post is not a good look. You HAVE been warned.


----------



## Chascomm

Today I'm again wearing my 1982 ZuanShi/Diamond SM1A-K 152


----------



## gigfy

Today I'm wearing my Fineat skeleton with Tongji standard movement. It is a decent $10 watch and I really like wearing it. :-! I'm a bit surprised with all of the nice watches in my collection that I actually grab this one to wear from time to time. :-d :-d



















Specs (from nice00watch):

*TRUE* ++Movement: mechanical hand windding movement(no battery required)

*TRUE* ++3 hands

*TRUE* (I guess?) ++Men's

*FALSE* ++Steel case (Looks awful brassy where I scratched the lug during a strap change)

*TRUE* ++Strap/band: stainless steel band

*TRUE* ++Size: 40mm(diameter,including crown)*12mm(thickness) (I measured ~40mm w/ crown & ~36.5mm w/o crown)

*TRUE* ++Condition:100% new

*DOUBTFUL* ++Water resistent 

cheers,
gigfy


----------



## ModernTimes

Shuangling (Beijing) 20 zuan


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## Chascomm

Ron, great strap choice on a very charming historic homage. :-!

Today I'm not feeling as shiny as my watch, but maybe it will brighten my day a bit:


----------



## AlbertaTime

Chascomm said:


> Ron, great strap choice on a very charming historic homage. :-!
> 
> Today I'm not feeling as shiny as my watch, but maybe it will brighten my day a bit:


Thanks, I hope you get to feeling better, Michael. That watch of yours always brightens _my_ day~!


----------



## James Haury

Alpha sub black face, Black bezel, on a fakelex bracelet.


----------



## TO_ARCH

Alpha Green Submariner still on my wrist!


----------



## Alter Soldat




----------



## Torsten

Shanghai 1523 - 603 pie pan. Just got this yesterday from my watch maker. It had been sitting in a plastic bag under his desk. He already had serviced the watch and sold it to me for US$12 without the strap.


----------



## NWP627

Putting up the tree watch"


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## Reno

Alter Soldat said:


>


Nice one, AS :-!

I'm wearing the multi version today


----------



## AlbertaTime

Kongque 33 jewel auto... thanks to Xioama


----------



## BruceS

Starting with this one. Wish I had the newer version where the subdial at 6 o'clock is in 24 hours. On this one, the subdial is useless, but I still really enjoy this watch from time to time. It's very well made, and I love the acrylic crystal. I'm just partial to hand winders anyway. 










Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## Martin_B

Today, the MB is on the wrist!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Gorgeous, Martin O_O

Two _Alphas_ for me today -

Now, the *Panda* :


















This morning, the *SUB* :


----------



## gigfy

It's a *GREEN* day for me!










cheers,
gigfy


----------



## ModernTimes

Konque on a Nato strap ...


----------



## TO_ARCH

What a lovely "GREEN" :-!:-!:-!

1963 today


----------



## AlbertaTime

ModernTimes said:


> Konque on a Nato strap ...


That's seriously good looking.


----------



## Martin_B

The M177 found it's way to my wrist once again:










regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

ALPHA GMT


----------



## Chascomm

Six pandas for me today


----------



## James Haury

A GOER Sub Homage.


----------



## T. Wong

Manbushi Sub with DG2813..


Rolex Sub hommage wristshots etc 003 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## Stone Hill

I had this one on most of the morning.


----------



## James Haury

None yet.I am on my second watch of the day though an HMT black Face PILOT so my watch was made much closer to China than I am Now.Oh wait, it is actually my 3rd I wore an ALPHA EXPLORER earlier today that was my second and I just switched to a Daybird 3375(is that the model # or movement #?)handwind skeleton in a ss case with a folded steel bracelet.


----------



## AlbertaTime

In honour of the reindeer: Meihualu with Rudolph's nose on the second hand...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

AlbertaTime said:


> In honour of the reindeer: Meihualu with Rudolph's nose on the second hand...


Merry Christmas Ron!

I'm wearing this special watch as it reminds me that the spirit of giving, for some, lasts all year around...









Thanks Ron for your generous gesture and for all your work with the museum and forwarding Chinese Mechanical horology :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Pawl_Buster said:


> Merry Christmas Ron!
> 
> I'm wearing this special watch as it reminds me that the spirit of giving, for some, lasts all year around...
> 
> Thanks Ron for your generous gesture and for all your work with the museum and forwarding Chinese Mechanical horology :-!


You honour me, friend. Merry Christmas to you and all your loved ones, Peter!


----------



## skywatch

Christmas Eve by the fire, something old fashioned and mellow, even if it's new.


----------



## balla

Christmas Day feeling full having eaten far to much and wearing this.


----------



## Torsten

Unwrapped this one yesterday morning. B-Uhr with Seagull ST3621 from rouhelena.


----------



## Stone Hill

Torsten said:


> Unwrapped this one yesterday morning. B-Uhr with Seagull ST3621 from rouhelena.
> 
> View attachment 365215


I sure like that!


----------



## Stone Hill

This is getting a bunch of wrist time. It is running fast (a few min a day) but since it hacks it is not such a big deal. I still love the fact I can see it. I just wish it was just a little bigger. 36mm would have been nice.


----------



## Reno




----------



## Stone Hill

That bracelet and watch are made for each other. Nice indeed! très bonne...


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## Explorerspirit

Lol, I had one of those years ago, the glass fell out!


----------



## Reno

Stone Hill said:


> That bracelet and watch are made for each other. Nice indeed! très bonne...


_Merci_ Stone Hill ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

HePing!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## T. Wong

Manbushijie sterile Sub with DG 2813....totally amazing time keeping...as good out of the box as my Seiko 6R15 !!!!


Montage sterile sub homage by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Stone Hill

Martin_B said:


> HePing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Wow that is sharp! 
_______________

Today I have the new girl in the harem on my wrist and she is keeping unreal good time!


----------



## machlo




----------



## Pawl_Buster

Feeling a little blue today so I strapped on one of the Artrons...


----------



## Reno




----------



## Alter Soldat




----------



## machlo




----------



## lukitas




----------



## James Haury

I am currently wearing My DayBird 3375 handwind skeleton watch on it's supplied folded steel bracelet.Contrast was lacking with white hands and dial and no luminesence so the hands are now black. Bought on Deal Extreme where they have more skeletons than the Grave yards of My home town.


----------



## machlo




----------



## Martin_B

To go with a gray sweater 










Regards,

Martin


----------



## whatmeworry

Martin_B said:


> To go with a gray sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


That's a great looking strap. :-!


----------



## TO_ARCH

Martin_B said:


> To go with a gray sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Martin, this look great! Can I see the back case?


----------



## ilDottore

I am wearing a 'Militaire' MM35. Sorry no photo. Not sure how much to say!
Martin


----------



## Martin_B

whatmeworry said:


> That's a great looking strap. :-!





TO_ARCH said:


> Martin, this look great! Can I see the back case?


Thanks guys,

Here's the backside, showing the Hangzhou movement:



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> I am currently wearing My DayBird 3375 handwind skeleton watch on it's supplied folded steel bracelet.Contrast was lacking with white hands and dial and no luminesence so the hands are now black. Bought on Deal Extreme where they have more skeletons than the Grave yards of My home town.


Same thing today My Daybird.


----------



## Martin_B

This one:










Separate topic to follow soon 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> I am currently wearing My DayBird 3375 handwind skeleton watch on it's supplied folded steel bracelet.Contrast was lacking with white hands and dial and no luminesence so the hands are now black. Bought on Deal Extreme where they have more skeletons than the Grave yards of My home town.


You are so boring James wearing the same watch again!It must be some kind of wrist leech ,have you tried salt?


----------



## TO_ARCH

Alpha Green Sub. today! |>


----------



## regs

hi TO ARCH,

mate that seriously is a first class photo!:-!:-!:-!

thanking you for sharing.


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## whatmeworry

regs said:


> hi TO ARCH,
> 
> mate that seriously is a first class photo!:-!:-!:-!
> 
> thanking you for sharing.


+1, it actually manages the mismatched lume on the Alpha (which always bugged the hell out of me) look like a deliberate design feature, and a very cool one at that.


----------



## DPflaumer

Wearing this one! Absolutely love it, worth well over the $109 Seagull is charging.


----------



## James Haury

deleted.


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> I am currently wearing My DayBird 3375 handwind skeleton watch on it's supplied folded steel bracelet.Contrast was lacking with white hands and dial and no luminesence so the hands are now black. Bought on Deal Extreme where they have more skeletons than the Grave yards of My home town.


 Yet again today I wear it. Yea Verily I did so.


----------



## arnie11




----------



## Toolman12345

Reecek said:


> It would be an embarrassment to divulge what I am currently wearing for my rough work around the house watch!!:-(
> It's a...
> er...
> well, its a Zeiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How embarrassing! sometimes it don't pay to be honest!


I'm so glad you posted this, thanks! I haven't seen the Zeiger's. While I prefer the brown bands like Tauchmesiter uses, I REALLY like the price of this one, AND the size - 43mm is a bit more manageable on the wrist than some of this look - they tend to be 50mm. So black it is.


----------



## skywatch

I realized this needed more wrist time. I plan to change the bracelet to a strap though.


----------



## jh9t

My only non digital watch


----------



## GuySie

My DIY fantasy milsub I just finished!


----------



## whysea




----------



## Back

jh9t said:


> My only non digital watch


That looks great on a leather nato!! Haven't seen that combination before. Need to find one myself and try it out

The dial has been seen before but your combination definitely deserves to be on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/calling-seagull-1963-variants-486187.html


----------



## salemm

Stuhrling Millenia Visionaire (rosetone)


----------



## mgscheue




----------



## TO_ARCH

this one :-!


----------



## James Haury

A PRAGUE brand automatic.


----------



## Reno

TO_ARCH said:


> this one :-!


 Gorgeous, T_O :-!


----------



## Ughadoo

Chinese Winner A458 with a brazilian leather strap.


----------



## gigfy

I am seeing a few new people here. Welcome salemm and Ughadoo!

GuySie, that is one sweet watch.



GuySie said:


> My DIY fantasy milsub I just finished!


----------



## T. Wong

Sterile sub hommage with DG2813...great accuracy!


Rolex Sub hommage wristshots etc 005 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## skywatch

Court Jester today.


----------



## AaaVee

This one!


----------



## jh9t

Thanks, Back.
Also posted about my variant in your other thread.



Back said:


> That looks great on a leather nato!! Haven't seen that combination before. Need to find one myself and try it out
> 
> The dial has been seen before but your combination definitely deserves to be on this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/calling-seagull-1963-variants-486187.html


----------



## TO_ARCH

AaaVee said:


> This one!


Awesome! I like the strap and the contemporary look Tourbillion!
:-!


----------



## TO_ARCH

My first Chinese mech. watch received from my humble watchmaker ... very special to me!


----------



## Back

:-! I saw :-!​


----------



## Martin_B

TO_ARCH said:


> My first Chinese mech. watch received from my humble watchmaker ... very special to me!


Beautiful numerals on that one :-!


----------



## lateasusual

I'm dropping in the link from your review of the Perpetual T-05 from the "public forum", though I don't see a T-05 model on their website. ???

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-review-perpetual-tourbillon-t-05-a-498777.html

I will also add my Perpetual to the mix. I know, date's wrong. I got ahead of myself setting the date earlier and now it is in that time window where you are not supposed to move the date wheel.


----------



## Reno

TO_ARCH said:


> Awesome! I like the strap and the contemporary look Tourbillion!
> :-!


+1 :-! That's brilliant&#8230; love the python strap |> |> |>


----------



## Reno

Two ALPHAs for me today 

First that one&#8230;









&#8230; then this one.


----------



## Martin_B

Tao Today:


----------



## AlbertaTime

TO_ARCH said:


> My first Chinese mech. watch received from my humble watchmaker ... very special to me!


Oooooooooooooooooooh. me drool.


----------



## Carlax37

Am wearing my ingersoll IN6901 with power reserve indicator and is the best watch i ever worn :-D


----------



## ochavez

I got my Goer Skeleton on Today


----------



## Ughadoo

An IK 98128G with original bracelet.


----------



## jh9t

Wearing my one and only 1963 in celebration of the Chinese new year. Happy Rabbit's year everyone


----------



## AlbertaTime

*恭喜發財, 心想事成!!!*


----------



## James Haury

My ASTRO POWER handcranker. IT is 13mm thick by 42mm long by 40mmwide with the crown.IT was made in HONG KONG if the dial is to be believed and predates the advent of quick set dates.The dial is a golden color with a date window at 3 the hands are stick style and close in color to the dial with lumed centers. The case is chromed base metal and is tonneau shaped. I do not know if the movement is pin lever or jeweled but I do not hear sproing ,sproing when I listen to it through it's acrylic crystal but only a smooth ticking.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

I have this one on again...









Can't beat it for $12 delivered..er.. picked up at Walmart


----------



## mew88

Will be heading to china in a couple of hours
Wearing this today


----------



## Reno

Great pic, mew88 :-! (and nice watch, of course ;-) )

Another Daytona&#8230; _vintage-style_ Panda ;-)


----------



## GuySie

I guess this can still count... custombuilt Panerai 6152/1 homage that started out its life as a regular Asian homage with a 6497, but has had parts and pieces replaced so is now half Chinese, half Russian ;-)


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> My ASTRO POWER handcranker. IT is 13mm thick by 42mm long by 40mmwide with the crown.IT was made in HONG KONG if the dial is to be believed and predates the advent of quick set dates.The dial is a golden color with a date window at 3 the hands are stick style and close in color to the dial with lumed centers. The case is chromed base metal and is tonneau shaped. I do not know if the movement is pin lever or jeweled but I do not hear sproing ,sproing when I listen to it through it's acrylic crystal but only a smooth ticking.


 YEP,I am wearing it again.AM I boring or what?


----------



## Kevg

18 month old Goer










Kev


----------



## TO_ARCH




----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## Pawl_Buster

Today it's another of my Artron collection...










Just love the butter smooth NN2813 in these watches. They are a dream to hand wind and none of them have shown any stutter. They all keep very respectable time too :-!


----------



## Torsten

Just came in. Shanghai 1120 314.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Torsten said:


> Just came in. Shanghai 1120 314.
> 
> View attachment 384712


...another breathtaking catch, Torsten!


----------



## OtisWay

Hi, friends.

Today I'm wearing this Parnis Flieger Power reserve. Quite big (47mm) for my wrist but impressive (in my opinion), beautiful and quite accurate.
Regards.


----------



## Martin_B

Torsten said:


> Just came in. Shanghai 1120 314.


Wow! Never saw an 1120 with such a nice dial. :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

blues guy me...


----------



## AlbertaTime

OtisWay said:


> Hi, friends.
> 
> Today I'm wearing this Parnis Flieger Power reserve. Quite big (47mm) for my wrist but impressive (in my opinion), beautiful and quite accurate.
> Regards.


Hi OtisWay and *WELCOME* to the Chinese mechanical Watches forum. Your Parnis is, I think, one of their very nicest models and it looks great on the wrist!! Nice catch! :-!


----------



## chrisbo28

I wearing my new Herc 209bk today.









Unfortunately I have to scratches on the brecel (bottom-left corner between 30 and 40 minutes. I gently tried to polish them with teeth paste but it doesn't effect them. o| You cannot see the scratches anytime but knowing they are there doesn't make you feel to comfortable. I would feel better if you could tell me the same experience with those watches. Is it easy to scratch the brecel?

At least I replaced the cheap leather strap with an italian one, 28,00€ and no cow included. b-)


----------



## whysea

Hello every body : one of my favorite :


----------



## whysea

Tao International Watch for me today :


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## whysea

Third day with a chinese watch : after Perpetual and Tao, here is my Parnis


----------



## chrisbo28

whysea said:


> Third day with a chinese watch : after Perpetual and Tao, here is my Parnis


Wow I'll hopely receive mine soon. It is the same type of Parnis but with the black dial. Is the strap realy that cheap as complaint for some reason? :think:


----------



## Carlax37

Here is my ingersoll stetson with seagull st25 movement and very accurate too


----------



## whysea

chrisbo28 said:


> Wow I'll hopely receive mine soon. It is the same type of Parnis but with the black dial. Is the strap realy that cheap as complaint for some reason? :think:


Well, definitly the Strap is no so good as the watch itself.

Otherwise, I'm going on with chinese watches this week :


----------



## Reno

Alpha Pilot


----------



## chrisbo28

Carlax37 said:


> Here is my ingersoll stetson with seagull st25 movement and very accurate too


Oh she reminds me of...









How much was your watch if I may ask you. :-d


----------



## Carlax37

well chrisbo i got it for a bargain £31 instead of the cila which was originally i ordered and argos sent me this one by mistake or it would have cost me around £45 so it defo was a bargain :-d :-d


----------



## Carlax37

Here is my ingersoll cila the right one i ordered again from argos but what makes this watch rather unusual is instead of whole casing yellow gold etc, The bezel and hands etc are rose gold so that makes it much nicer and the casing is S/S so a rather nicer combination that just whole yellow gold which was advertised by argos again :-d but this one only cost me £31 so i am torn between the stetson or this to keep chrisbo


----------



## jason_recliner

Sea-Gull M222S!


----------



## jh9t

1963 on a new brown aviator strap


----------



## Reno




----------



## Arcitecht

Guess I'll share. Got ahold of this recently, love it. Thanks Gilbert (you know who you are ;-))


----------



## machlo




----------



## wmaker

Sterile MQJ today - apologies the pics are not great:


----------



## Back

Great to see another friend on the forum to my M310 as I don't see that very often :-!







Been wearing it on a NATO for the past two weeks (daily wearer and it's definitely the favourite!)


----------



## Torsten

Last month's lucky find. 10 bucks on TB. Double Rhomb day date NOS.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Torsten said:


> Last month's lucky find. 10 bucks on TB. Double Rhomb day date NOS.
> 
> View attachment 387263


That's wonderful. Everything...the indices, the dial, the case, the day/date...perfect.


----------



## Martin_B

Tao for me today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Malakim

These two today:

1963 reissue from Thomas during the day:









And for going out for dinner tonight, the Sea-Gull 55'th Anniversary:


----------



## AlbertaTime

Guangzhou


----------



## Torsten

Nice one AT. I am staying with Beijing. Red ZB-SK 17 Jewels Double Rhomb day_date NOS


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Today, Feb 12, 2011, I wore this one for a while...









It is my favourite vintage Shanghai as it has the Chun Lei 'standard' movement in it...









I don't know if it is a cobbled piece or if it came that way from the factory, but I enjoy it whenever I put it on...there is just something special about it :-!


----------



## TO_ARCH

AlbertaTime said:


> That's wonderful. Everything...the indices, the dial, the case, the day/date...perfect.


+1 :-! 100%


----------



## machlo




----------



## Reno

Back said:


>


Great pic of this very fine watch, Back :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Torsten said:


> Nice one AT. I am staying with Beijing. Red ZB-SK 17 Jewels Double Rhomb day_date NOS
> 
> View attachment 387601


.....


----------



## AlbertaTime

Pawl_Buster said:


> I don't know if it is a cobbled piece or if it came that way from the factory, but I enjoy it whenever I put it on...there is just something special about it :-!


I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Back

Reno said:


> Great pic of this very fine watch, Back :-!


 Thanks very much - wearing it again today :-!

I'm still trying to find the golden spot for watch photography and this is a pretty good start


----------



## AlbertaTime

Sanyu... "three fish"


----------



## changy

New strap, although I'm not sure if I like the cognac on silver


----------



## TO_ARCH

changy said:


> View attachment 389608


Very nice :-! How you like it?


----------



## Reno

changy said:


> View attachment 389608
> 
> 
> New strap, although I'm not sure if I like the cognac on silver


Gorgeous, Changy ; both the watch & the strap |>


----------



## Reno

CJIABA (Chinese Slava :-d )


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## changy

Reno said:


> Gorgeous, Changy ; both the watch & the strap |>


Thanks!


----------



## AlbertaTime

saskwatch said:


>


Every time I see it I like it more.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Not strictly a Chinese watch but it's heart is pure ...









It has the ubiquitous DG2813 auto movement.

I am impressed with the overall quality of this watch and the finish on the movement plates and parts is a very nice 'bead blasted' look. I tried taking a picture but wasn't successful in capturing the finish. I'll try later with the Nikon


----------



## lukitas

Why the reversed minutes in the center ring?

Why should you want to read a watch in a mirror?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

lukitas said:


> Why the reversed minutes in the center ring?
> 
> Why should you want to read a watch in a mirror?


This is a feature used by WW2 pilots and Rocketeers. Basically, the watch is held underneath the mirror cavity on a sextant and the numbers then appear in the eye piece along with the other important info about trajectory etc.

This allows the pilot/rocketeer to view all the info without having to look away at his watch then back at the sextant. Kind of neat.
Today, a computer takes care of all that.


----------



## jh9t

Late afternoon switch to the 1963.


----------



## lukitas

Thanks. Neat


----------



## Torsten

Tianjin Eastwind slow beat ST5A


----------



## Renaldo5502

Alpha Submariner with President bracelet


----------



## Back

Pawl_Buster said:


>


Very cool looking!


----------



## skywatch

New arrival Sea-Gull


----------



## AlbertaTime

Torsten said:


> Tianjin Eastwind slow beat ST5A
> 
> View attachment 391338
> 
> 
> View attachment 391340


...with a beautiful long, curved minute hand!! Wonderful!


----------



## AlbertaTime

re:











That's different, and terrific!


----------



## machlo




----------



## flori78

Seagull M177s


----------



## whatmeworry

machlo said:


>


That's fantastic. Can I ask what model it is? I can't find it on the US Seagull site.


----------



## machlo

It's 819.310. You can only get it from taobao or Thomas at Seagull HK.


----------



## Back

machlo said:


> It's 819.310. You can only get it from taobao or Thomas at Seagull HK.


 Not necessarily...

I cannot for some reason see the picture, but I'm assuming that it's the white version of my orange M310.
I got mine directly from the Tianjin factory, then you also have the website: 海鸥手表|海鸥表|海鸥表价格|天津海鸥手表官方独家网络销售 (only in Chinese) and of course Taobao. Are you sure Thomas can get this watch? I'm pretty sure he cannot as he does not work for Sea-Gull Tianjin....


----------



## machlo

Yes, Thomas has this watch as well as a lot of other Seagull watches. The price is $290.


----------



## Back

machlo said:


> Yes, Thomas has this watch as well as a lot of other Seagull watches. The price is $290.


Good news for a friend of mine here in Hong Kong that is looking to pick one up :-!


----------



## machlo

I asked him for this watch a while ago, so I suggest you to contact him by e-mail and ensure that he has this watch now. Additionally, his price is a bit high - I bought mine from taobao.


----------



## Reno

After spending the whole day with a russian watch, it's now _wrist time_ for the Radiomaster


----------



## olej0070

classic


----------



## whysea

Tao International :


----------



## saskwatch

Yesterday:










Today:


----------



## GuySie

The fantasy PVD milsub:


----------



## Back

GuySie said:


> The fantasy PVD milsub:


If that's water resistant (at least 100 m) and at a good price I'm getting it. Good looking :-!combo


----------



## chrisbo28

I'm wearing my NOS Alpha Milsub. :-d

















BTW how to remove the "surface rust" from the bottom case edge, lug side? It's an known issue I guess. :-(

Edit: Luckily it is not rust on the case, it ist just the brushed stainless steel on the case. Same as with my Herc. :roll: They just saved money on spots who doesn't meet the eye - at least not so mutch. ;-)


----------



## GuySie

Back said:


> If that's water resistant (at least 100 m) and at a good price I'm getting it. Good looking :-!combo


It's a modified PVD sub from Manbushijie - switched out the regular sub dial and hands for milsub style. The specs are good (thick PVD coating, sapphire glass, ceramic bezel) but no clue on WR. I for one would not trust any homage watches near water.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Thrre months and four days after your original post; I'm wearing my favourite Artron...


----------



## whysea

Two chinese watches since this morning


----------



## cottontop

cottontop


----------



## chrisbo28

GuySie said:


> It's a modified PVD sub from Manbushijie - switched out the regular sub dial and hands for milsub style. The specs are good (thick PVD coating, sapphire glass, ceramic bezel) but no clue on WR. I for one would not trust any homage watches near water.


Ceramic bezel? Good idea! Is it the Omega bezel and a rolex speedmaster dial? Have you done it yourself?


----------



## skywatch

Parnis today


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## jeremylobaugh

Hello everyone. For my first post in the Chinese mechanical forum, I have a Sterile Parnis that was resurrected this afternoon when my replacement screw-bars showed up from China.


----------



## GuySie

chrisbo28 said:


> Ceramic bezel? Good idea! Is it the Omega bezel and a rolex speedmaster dial? Have you done it yourself?


Bezel is the stock part that came with the watch (Submariner style) and the dial is a non-date sterile matt Submariner style dial from Raffles Time. The hands are MilSub style hands, also from Raffles. I did the swap myself, but I'd honestly recommend you get someone who has the tools to do it for you. I didn't and there were a few times that I thought I had f*cked it up...


----------



## chrisbo28

GuySie said:


> Bezel is the stock part that came with the watch (Submariner style) and the dial is a non-date sterile matt Submariner style dial from Raffles Time. The hands are MilSub style hands, also from Raffles. I did the swap myself, but I'd honestly recommend you get someone who has the tools to do it for you. I didn't and there were a few times that I thought I had f*cked it up...


If you could get your hands on a CL888 than you would habe something even more unique.


----------



## Reno

A Chinese watch for the last day of February ^_^


----------



## Martin_B

After a long time, I took this one out of the box again:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Norway




----------



## AlbertaTime

Norway said:


>


*WELCOME *to the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum, Norway...cool photo!


----------



## ilDottore

SeaGull Model 219-326. Sorry I can't find my own picture on my wrist. Here is the SeaGull site: -SeaGull USA


----------



## Norway

AlbertaTime said:


> *WELCOME *to the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum, Norway...cool photo!


Thanks! I love mechanical watches, and I am saving up for a Speedy Pro, but until then I am happy with Chinese!


----------



## TO_ARCH

My turn!


----------



## AlbertaTime

TO_ARCH said:


> My turn!


Oooooooooooooooooh


----------



## whatmeworry

AlbertaTime said:


> Oooooooooooooooooh


I'll see your oooooh and raise you an aaaaaaah. That's just lovely.


----------



## Martin_B

Wonderfull To_Arch! :-!

Also a SeaGull for me today,










Regards,

Martin


----------



## TO_ARCH

Thank you AT, Whatmeworry & Martin.

This older ST19 model always reminds me a simple classic watch is all I need.


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## stefano34

My 'new' Baoshihua which I've kept wound since it arrived earlier this week ,over that time its lost 38 seconds according to the atomic clock give or take a second due to my sychronising skills or lack of!


----------



## saskwatch

The Baoshihua is beautiful! |>

I'm wearing the black pearl today:


----------



## AlbertaTime

again...


----------



## whysea

That was a difficult choice this morning :


----------



## aladin_sane

Lyndon chrono today.


----------



## Reno

Military MkV


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Just for the fun of it...










:-d


----------



## whysea




----------



## chrisbo28

You can call it Mao and friends whipping for victory. :-d


----------



## whysea




----------



## pcke2000

whysea said:


>


WOW! this is an interesting watch!


----------



## chrisbo28

Yep, and when you search the forum you can find at least two links where you can obtain it. :-!


----------



## Reno

*RED* Daytona !


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## chrisbo28

I am wearing my "finaly arrived" Power Reserve Parnis with black dial. :-d









I must admit that I experienced a little flaw :roll: the strap is smooth but it stinks. :-| I have to replace it I think. :-s


----------



## eBanga

Martin_B said:


> To go with a gray sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


i must say this band is fantastic! it really accents the watch perfectly! good choice :-!


----------



## Reno




----------



## TO_ARCH

Running Strong!  Happy me!


----------



## AlbertaTime

TO_ARCH said:


> Running Strong!  Happy me!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Just put this one on a new Nilsen Buffalo strap...









I really like the combo :-!


----------



## Reno

AlbertaTime said:


> Beautiful!!


+1 :-!


----------



## Reno

Two for me :

Now, the Explo I, "on scratch" :-d



























This morning, I was wearing the Panda :


----------



## chrisbo28

French man I like your taste. :-! BTW. Can someone tell me where to find an Alpha Explorer 1, first watch in Reno's post? Has this watch discontinued? :-s


----------



## TO_ARCH

Reno said:


> This morning, I was wearing the Panda :


Both of them are very nice!  Do you mind let me know where you get the band for the Panda!


----------



## Reno

chrisbo28 said:


> French man I like your taste. :-! BTW. Can someone tell me where to find an Alpha Explorer 1, first watch in Reno's post? Has this watch discontinued? :-s


:-d Thanks Chrisbo !

There's one in Italy :
Orologio Alpha Explorer I BLU Meccanico Automatico en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 12-mars-11 17:05:36 Paris)

But I find it a bit expensive :think:

It seems to be out of stock both at Alpha HK & the spanish ebay seller (Speedtimerkollection) :think:



TO_ARCH said:


> Both of them are very nice!  Do you mind let me know where you get the band for the Panda!


Thanks T_A 

Sure, here it is :
Brown 20mm Padded Leather Perforated Rally Watch Strap en vente sur eBay.fr (fin le 31-mars-11 00:34:44 Paris)


----------



## TO_ARCH

Thanks Reno!

Today 1963! :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## whysea

Today : Perpetual Regulator


----------



## eBanga

wearing this today








Timex branded, Chinese Movement:-!

cheers!


----------



## Reno

eBanga said:


> wearing this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timex branded, Chinese Movement:-!
> 
> cheers!


Nice to see it "in flesh" eBanga :-!


----------



## Reno

I had the_ Alfa Romeo_ watch (very briefly) on the wrist today b-)


----------



## chrisbo28

Let me guess it has an decent ST16 inside. I can tell it from the dial. :-d


----------



## eBanga

Reno said:


> Nice to see it "in flesh" eBanga :-!


Haha thanks Reno, I don't know if this counts as a real Chinese watch but the movement is Chinese, however, I do have something nice on the way from Kevin Ma though :-!


----------



## Reno

This evening, the _Alfa Romeo_ watch b-)


----------



## Chicawolverina

It's much more like a Sea-Dweller something-or-other homage!


----------



## Chicawolverina

It's much more like a Sea-Dweller something-or-other homage though?​


T. Wong said:


> Manbushijie sterile Sub with DG 2813....totally amazing time keeping...as good out of the box as my Seiko 6R15 !!!!
> 
> 
> Montage sterile sub homage by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Chicawolverina said:


> It's much more like a Sea-Dweller something-or-other homage though?​


Absolutely it is a homage; a homage to one of the most famous dive watches ever made!

The added benefit of this one is that it costs about 100 times less than the original that it pays tribute to :-!

By the way, the Swiss were making homages to the original long before the Chinese ever started making homages or even watches :-d


----------



## Chascomm

Zhongshan 'Six Pandas'


----------



## lmnsv

*Hyun by Beijing Watch Factory*


----------



## machlo

Quite interesting Beijing.  IMHO it would have looked better without a hole in the dial.


----------



## poywatch

I am wearing my new Kulther tourbillion that I acquired last Saturday at a local watch show. I have been wearing it quite a bit since trading for it and have had many questions and comments about it from friends and strangers which has given me the opportunity to 'witness' about Chinese watches. It is quite striking...sorry that I am such a bad photographer.


----------



## Martin_B

lmnsv said:


> *Hyun by Beijing Watch Factory*


Nice :-!

regards,

Martin


----------



## ej0rge

A simple shanghai. My first, so far only, VCM.

Needs a little attention from a polishing cloth, and there are some specks of dust on the dial that i will have to take care of with a bit of rodico on the end of a toothpick, but otherwise I'm pretty happy to have it.

Need to find some 19mm straps that fit me, though.


----------



## AlbertaTime

ej0rge said:


> A simple shanghai. My first, so far only, VCM.


Good to see!! The caseback is sooooooo cool!


----------



## skywatch

Newman today


----------



## eBanga

Wore the Sea-Gull 55 today, I'm really enjoying this piece :-!


----------



## ej0rge

is it just me or has the wrist shot in my earlier post been replaced by a partial image of a carbon fiber style embossed strap?


----------



## eBanga

ej0rge said:


> is it just me or has the wrist shot in my earlier post been replaced by a partial image of a carbon fiber style embossed strap?


When I look from my laptop it's the correct wrist shot, but on my iPhone I see the partial carbon fiber strap....this is very strange :think:


----------



## whysea

Two watches in one today :

One side :








Other side :


----------



## Reno

*Alpha TANK* :-!


----------



## Back

While skiing in the Swiss Alps I had my Citizen, but now I'm back in the city and have switched to my Sea-Gull with a newly purchased bracelet (very comfortable)


----------



## machlo

Very nice watch, but I like it better on a maratac strap:


----------



## Back

machlo said:


> Very nice watch, but I like it better on a maratac strap:


To each his own!
It looks good on most straps


----------



## Orof

OMG
where did you buy that sea-gull and for how much?! (or what model is it)
I need to find myself a new watch and this looks perfect.


----------



## machlo

It's Seagull 8169.310 M310S. You'll find it at taobao.com


----------



## Orof

For 200$, abit pricy, but considerable.
Is this "Taobao" Ships worldwide?


----------



## AlbertaTime

Double *WOW*



















The watch looks great on both straps/bracelets...but that's because it is simply a *KILLER* good design.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Orof said:


> Is this "Taobao" Ships worldwide?


Yes, in a way...sort of...here's the instructions. And you'll need to go here. :-d :-!

Good hunting!!


----------



## whysea

For the afternoon :


----------



## GuySie

Just received the PVD NATO strap so it's back on the wrist!


----------



## poywatch

*I am wearing my new Magnus power reserve with 24 hr. second time zone>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## D1JBS




----------



## eBanga

D1JBS said:


> View attachment 408265


Oh man I need one of these, the 1963 is such a beautiful watch :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Alpha PN today :-!










regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Shiny ! b-)


----------



## earlgray




----------



## whysea




----------



## skywatch

Sea-Gull Clown watch again, so I took a new photo to avoid repetition.


----------



## whysea




----------



## Renoldi

Herc GMT, somes say that have sagull movement


----------



## chrisbo28

The only Sea-gull movements Herc uses for its watches are AFAIK the ST-6D and ST25XX versions.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Tonight, I feel like something with very good accuracy and a healthy reserve...









This is my second most accurate watch; the other one is my Alpha Sub :-!


----------



## Torsten

Shanghai 80's diver with SB1H auto movement


----------



## Back

Torsten said:


> Shanghai 80's diver with SB1H auto movement
> View attachment 410835


Very cool :-!
What's the story behind this one?


----------



## arktika1148

Sorry, should have said, 43/22, 32/16, from an earlier thread about "small" , really ? or "too big" ?


----------



## Reno

Coke GMT for me


----------



## Torsten

Very cool :-!
What's the story behind this one? 


Stumbled across this one on Taobao recently. Seller seems to have a few more. RMB200 ~ USD25.


----------



## Torsten

Classic Seagull. Sold to me as "Seagull with ST5 movement".









As it turns out it is not. My only ST6 in a watch/case that usually contains the ST5 movement.


----------



## Reno

It's nearly the evening, here&#8230; dreadful weather&#8230; I'm dreaming of _summer_ and _sun_ b-)


----------



## chrisbo28

The sun is shining in germany assumedly without ETA. :-d


----------



## eBanga

Reno said:


> It's nearly the evening, here&#8230; dreadful weather&#8230; I'm dreaming of _summer_ and _sun_ b-)


I think we should all join forces and petition Alpha to hire Reno as their exclusive photographer and PR rep :-!

Amazing photos mate


----------



## Reno

eBanga said:


> I think we should all join forces and petition Alpha to hire Reno as their exclusive photographer and PR rep :-!
> 
> Amazing photos mate


:-d

Thanks eBanga, glad you like them 

I sure do like taking them ;-)


----------



## whysea

Today the winner is... my winner


----------



## peakay

whysea said:


>


Hi whysea

What is the quality like on this watch? I've just ordered one, it looks good in the photos! I notice the sub-seconds on your one is not in sync with the centre seconds, unlike the examples on the Tao website.

The coating on the crystal comes out very blue in the photos, is it some kind of anti-reflective coating?


----------



## chrisbo28

The sub-second on the open-heart bridge is IMHO a useless feature. Unless there ain't no second indexes on main dial which would make the center second useless instead.:roll:


----------



## Reno

EYKI Ventura b-)


----------



## H00kahSm0k3

Olipai GL103W


----------



## machlo




----------



## Renoldi

another coke time on this afternoon...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

I put this one on...since I had it out for a closer look  ...


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## chrisbo28

Wow, this one is hard to find, at least for a resonable price and Ron is still aslee p at 2 o' clock in the morning.:-d


----------



## chrisbo28

I am wearing my revised Budlet on a Nato strap:

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...6-budlet-finally-arrived-update-foto-0001.jpg

:-!


----------



## Martin_B

A nice blue chronotac today. It arrived in the mail yesterday:


----------



## Back

Martin_B said:


> A nice blue chronotac today. It arrived in the mail yesterday:


Looking good! Any other angles available?


----------



## Martin_B

Back said:


> Looking good! Any other angles available?


Sure:









Or isn't that what you meant :-d

alright.. some more...




























Don't ask about the 'perpetual calendar' bit :-x

Regards,

Martin


----------



## James Gond

Is the Lorus China Watch?


----------



## Pawl_Buster

No...Lorus is one of the Seiko companies and therefore, technically the watches are Japanese. However, they are very likely made in China :-d


----------



## Back

Great looking watch |>|>

How do you set the perpetual calender? ;-):-d


----------



## Martin_B

Back said:


> Great looking watch |>|>
> 
> How do you set the perpetual calender? ;-):-d


Well, actually it's very advanced. You set it by hand, which means that also in 400 years it still is accurate :-! ;-)


----------



## synchroscale

Auguste Galan with TY-2901SK movement.


----------



## AlbertaTime

That Auguste Galan is really nice looking.

For me today..even when I'm in a good mood, like now, my spirits always pick up even more when I wear this one...


----------



## D1JBS




----------



## chrisbo28

Herc 209bk, thanks to Lysanderxiii.


----------



## mmirnii

Sea-Gull 70th


----------



## Back

mmirnii said:


> Sea-Gull 70th
> 
> View attachment 417282


That's a great combination with the strap :-! (a real summer look b-))

What kind of strap is that?


----------



## eBanga




----------



## skywatch

Time to take a Parnis for a walk.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Shagnhai Duzhba homage


----------



## pete2bec2

Peking Special...


----------



## Reno

Just arrived *HEINRICHSSOHN* :




























:-d


----------



## chrisbo28

Wow, a pimp version again.:-!


----------



## Reno

chrisbo28 said:


> Wow, a pimp version again.:-!


Absolutely, that's the idea :-d


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## AlbertaTime

pete2bec2 said:


> View attachment 417702
> 
> Peking Special...


Very nice!!


----------



## skywatch

This just in! 816.351.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Torsten

Hongqi Peacock in blue


----------



## saskwatch

Torsten said:


> Hongqi Peacock in blue
> 
> View attachment 418974


_Very_ cool b-):-!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Torsten said:


> Hongqi Peacock in blue


Your Hongqi...


----------



## Martin_B

Parnis for me today


----------



## Torsten

And a Wuyi for Sunday


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## music_healing

Monday, 
I am wearing an affordable watch..

Tianjin chronograph 19 jewel.



















Wristshot









Simple is Better.
William


----------



## chrisbo28

Let me guess, it is an authentic 1963 Tianjin Chronograph and not the reissue, right?:-!


----------



## saskwatch

Goin' *green* today...


----------



## Jazz.NL

My new Alpha Submariner on a G10 Nato:


----------



## Martin_B

Also an Alpha for me:










regards,

Martin


----------



## eBanga

Martin_B said:


> Also an Alpha for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Martin


Martin that strap is fantastic :-! Where did you get it?


----------



## Chascomm

Not actually a Chinese watch today. It's a Hong Kong watch:










The case is by Swiss Metal Ware, Hong Kong. The movement is a Poljot 2609.2N from the USSR. Michel Rene is apparently a men's clothing brand in Hong Kong. I bought this watch in 1985 from a cheap shop specialising in imported dead stock and factory seconds. the 'Swiss Movt' inscription indicates that production of this model probably started with using a Swiss 17 jewel (maybe an ES 95) until stock ran out and they switched to Soviet movements. This watch marks a point in history immediately preceding the first steps towards bringing together the wath industries of Hong Kong and the People's Republic of China. Later pocket watches of this type would feature commonly available Tongji movements such as ZLN and ZJS.


----------



## Stephen Lee

My first Chinese watch.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Stephen Lee said:


> My first Chinese watch.


Stephen, that's a beauty. For me, most tourbillon watches are overdone with textures and other design elements that often overwhelm the spinner, but this one has real balance. Very nice.

And hope to see you more in the forum! By the way, in case I didn't...*WELCOME* to The Chinese Mechanical Watches forum!


----------



## Stephen Lee

AlbertaTime said:


> Stephen, that's a beauty. For me, most tourbillon watches are overdone with textures and other design elements that often overwhelm the spinner, but this one has real balance. Very nice.
> 
> And hope to see you more in the forum! By the way, in case I didn't...*WELCOME* to The Chinese Mechanical Watches forum!


Thanks for the welcome. The accuracy is amazing, about 2 seconds/day. This is a strange model for Sea-Gull. It is the only co-axial model (excluding the duo tourbillon) and there is no logo on the crown! I guess most folks prefer the flying tourbillons.


----------



## Chascomm

Stephen Lee said:


> My first Chinese watch.


And a fine start it is too.

I'm not up-to-date on the current Sea-Gull models, but that one seems to have the same minimalist/slim-line aesthetic as their new microrotor prototype, so I guess your watch must be one of the latest models. I think the coaxial ST82 looks classier than the ST80, but maybe it's just matter of familiarity.


----------



## Martin_B

eBanga said:


> Martin that strap is fantastic :-! Where did you get it?


Thanks! i did not buy it on-line, but on a watchfair.
To give an impression:

















regards,

Martin


----------



## Back

Martin_B said:


> Thanks! i did not buy it on-line, but on a watchfair.
> To give an impression:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Martin


What a candy store of straps! Would love to attend one of these!


----------



## Jazz.NL

Today the Alpha Submariner again, this time on a Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Jazz.NL

Just received a new watch, so I'll be wearing this Alpha "the Ocean" for the rest of the day..


----------



## linsook

Stephen Lee said:


> My first Chinese watch.


Whats the model and how much did it cost?

edit: nevermind, i found it. 818.860


----------



## eBanga

Martin_B said:


> Thanks! i did not buy it on-line, but on a watchfair.
> To give an impression:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> Martin


Wowzerz That's a ton of straps! I have to keep on the look out for a watchfair in my neck of the woods :-! 
Thanks


----------



## skywatch

"Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified" :-!
(I gave this to a friend a while ago, I'm timing it for him just for fun, ST16 inside.)


----------



## Stephen Lee

I have specially ordered a customized alligator strap from an independent strap maker and will be sending the crystal for double AR treatment. The current crystal has no AR at all, both inside nor outside.



linsook said:


> Whats the model and how much did it cost?
> 
> edit: nevermind, i found it. 818.860


----------



## Chascomm

1982 ZuanShi SM1A-K 152 all steel


----------



## Martin_B

The M177s for me today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Orof

Say hello to my little freind 










(higer resolution: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/ORILA/IMG_20110414_155946.jpg )


----------



## emisnh091

This is my newest watch, the Tao International Retrograde III. Feels great on my wrist and I can't stop looking at it=)


----------



## whatmeworry

emisnh091 said:


> This is my newest watch, the Tao International Retrograde III. Feels great on my wrist and I can't stop looking at it=)


Fantastic! Love the look of some of those Taos.


----------



## TO_ARCH

Tonight!


----------



## Martin_B

Of course :-!


----------



## Reno

Alpha _Day-Date_ :


----------



## eBanga

Reno said:


> Alpha _Day-Date_


That's one SEXY combo Reno :-!


----------



## GuySie

The fantasy PVD milsub project watch, bu on a black stingray leather strap this time. Turns out that it works splendidly:


----------



## James Haury

I have been wearing my fuyate automatic for the last 3( except for swimming today) days ever since I put it on an old gold tone expansion band i really like it..


----------



## James Haury

The day date on white leather and the Milsub on Stingray leather are both stunning.WOW!


----------



## Reno

eBanga said:


> That's one SEXY combo Reno :-!





James Haury said:


> The day date on white leather and the Milsub on Stingray leather are both stunning.WOW!


Thanks guys b-)

+1 on the Milsub |> |> |> |> |> |> |> |> just brilliant :-!


----------



## Torsten

Mint Shanghai 7120-317 from February 1981


----------



## AlbertaTime

Torsten said:


> Mint Shanghai 7120-317 from February 1981
> 
> View attachment 425869


Lovely piece!! The dial texture is premium!


----------



## Torsten

Thanks AT!


----------



## arktika1148

"Marvin".... from H G T T G 









Took a while to work out what the open heart's reminded me of


----------



## Reno

*Jaragar* _Santos 100_ :


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## eBanga

AlbertaTime said:


>


Great combo A-T :-! I really like that NATO, any info on it?


----------



## AlbertaTime

eBanga said:


> Great combo A-T :-! I really like that NATO, any info on it?


Thank you. It's a 20mm NATO with the Royal Logistics Corp colours/stripes. The ones at The Regimental Shop in the UK are only 18mm but the WestCoastTime website has them in 20mm (#25).


----------



## Thomashek

Tao 173WD today


----------



## Ochiman




----------



## James Haury

I am wearing my FUYATE auto again today as I did yeterday.I am no longer sure if it is Chinese.


----------



## Torsten

Dongfeng ST5A slow beat


----------



## arktika1148

Ochiman said:


>


Cooool !!!

Congrats., good looking bracelet, and fits the lugs flush...nice.


----------



## James Haury

James Haury said:


> I am wearing my FUYATE auto again today as I did yeterday.I am no longer sure if it is Chinese.


Are you wearing that Old thing again:roll:? I cannot believe you thought it might be Swiss:-d! You big Silly. Yes as a matter of fact I am .It is still looking good albeit with a few wear marks from yard work over the weekend and still keeping good time.You are so mean myself! Signed I.


----------



## eBanga

AlbertaTime said:


> Thank you. It's a 20mm NATO with the Royal Logistics Corp colours/stripes. The ones at The Regimental Shop in the UK are only 18mm but the WestCoastTime website has them in 20mm (#25).


Thank for the info A-T I just ordered a 20mm from WCT I'll post pics when I get it :-!


----------



## eBanga

I don't have a lot of Chinese watches to choose from but heres one of my faves b-)


----------



## Ochiman

strela167 said:


> Cooool !!!
> 
> Congrats., good looking bracelet, and fits the lugs flush...nice.


I wish I had a better photo of my M162. The bracelet is great. The whole thing plus the endlinks are solid. I couldnt believe the quality since I only paid $70 for it.


----------



## Thomashek

Meisterart from Minorva


----------



## AlbertaTime

Thomashek said:


> Meisterart from Minorva


Gorgeous!


----------



## Chascomm

I've spent most of the past week wearing my Shanghai Military










I've put is back on the original bracelet for now (I needed a waterproof watch). No new photos but you all know how it looks on the bracelet.


----------



## Martin_B

Parnis for me today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## James Haury

MY Fuyate automatic.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## bracky1

strela167 said:


> View attachment 428805


I need more information on this one )

What is it?
What size is it?
Where did you get it?
What price was it?

Thanks


----------



## arktika1148

bracky1 said:


> I need more information on this one )
> 
> Google werners watches, now available in white as well.
> Many nice pieces on their site so it's not my fault if you drain your bank account hahaha
> 
> BTW the build quality/finish/time keeping is/are very very good....think I'm talking myself into buying...shucks


----------



## bracky1

strela167 said:


> bracky1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more information on this one )
> 
> Google werners watches, now available in white as well.
> Many nice pieces on their site so it's not my fault if you drain your bank account hahaha
> 
> BTW the build quality/finish/time keeping is/are very very good....think I'm talking myself into buying...shucks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I can while away an hour or two there. )
Click to expand...


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## skywatch

Pre-WUS mushroom today, Akribos Saturnos with PTS Hangzhou movement.


----------



## Martin_B

To go with a blue shirt:










I really love this one


----------



## eBanga

AlbertaTime said:


>


A-T that peacock watch is beautiful :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime

eBanga said:


> A-T that peacock watch is beautiful :-!


Thank you. It's a favourite, for sure.


----------



## Stone Hill

Martin_B said:


> To go with a blue shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this one


What is this one! I sure like it...


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Looks like a Chronotac and it definitely isn't a perpetual calendar, It will have one of the usual Chinese autos in it; ST16, DG2813, NN2813, etc. and it will have WR of 3 to 5ATM 

Looks good though, doesn't it?


----------



## Martin_B

Pawl_Buster said:


> Looks like a Chronotac and it definitely isn't a perpetual calendar, It will have one of the usual Chinese autos in it; ST16, DG2813, NN2813, etc. and it will have WR of 3 to 5ATM
> 
> Looks good though, doesn't it?


You're right on all accounts  I do not understand why in the world they would put chronotac on it. 
The movement is a dg2813:










And it has a nice thick plexi:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Torsten

AT: Nice Peacock!:-!

For me an "Everlasting" or "Eternal" today. Yongjiu with SL-1 from 1969. Just got it back from my watch maker. The second gear was missing a few teeth and the minute hand was therefore literally just hanging around.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Cool Yongjiu Torsten! Soviet mentioned that these might be from the northernmost watch factory in China, and the fine striping on the SL-1 movement is_ cool_! (Awesome closeup, by the way... :-!)

Mine says hello...










For me today...


----------



## Stone Hill

Where do I get one?


----------



## AlbertaTime

Stone Hill said:


> Where do I get one?


One what? :-d


----------



## Stone Hill

Sorry I did not put my reply in the right place. I was talking about the blue Chronotac dive watch above. But I have since found one. They are pricey for what that are.


----------



## Reno

Alpha TANK


----------



## keagriver

In part because of this thread, well, in LARGE part because of this thread, while in Shanghai recently I bought a new Sea-Gull. It is a M163S, and I bought it in a mall near the Jing 'an Temple, directions courtesy of WUS Watchimus. Price was 2200 Yuan, which the girl dropped by 10% to 1980 Yuan, or about $305 USD.














The watch is keeping excellent time, is fun to wear, and is definitely unique here in Munich.


----------



## Martin_B

Stone Hill said:


> Sorry I did not put my reply in the right place. I was talking about the blue Chronotac dive watch above. But I have since found one. They are pricey for what that are.


The BiN prices are too pricey indeed. I paid something like $35 in an auction I think, which is actually quite cheap for what you get.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

For me, a Chinese worker's watch for May Day...

The Liaoning built Shizhi or "test run/trial run" watch, normally (so the conjecture goes) worn by workers to test the watch and movement in real world conditions, but also a very prized perk for any factory worker in those years.










...and the SL-2 movement, unsigned as was evidently normal for employee worn Shizhi pieces.

















"be helpful"


----------



## James Haury

A Daybird 3375(is that the model # or movement #?)handwind skeleton in a ss case with a folded steel bracelet.Black Face white hands.


----------



## ej0rge

Customized / sterilized MQJ sub. I believe this one has an NN2813 in it.


----------



## eBanga

Sea-Gull 55, with a splash of color, summers coming :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Tao Today:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## wysanz




----------



## Martin_B

This one!



















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Martin_B said:


> This one!


I really like that one, Martin :-!


----------



## TO_ARCH

Play with my phone photo app! :-d


----------



## eBanga

TO_ARCH said:


> Play with my phone photo app! :-d


Nice watch and great pic :-! What app did u use, I have adobe and photobucket for my iPhone but I can add words


----------



## Metlin

keagriver said:


> In part because of this thread, well, in LARGE part because of this thread, while in Shanghai recently I bought a new Sea-Gull. It is a M163S, and I bought it in a mall near the Jing 'an Temple, directions courtesy of WUS Watchimus. Price was 2200 Yuan, which the girl dropped by 10% to 1980 Yuan, or about $305 USD.
> View attachment 429988
> 
> 
> View attachment 429987
> The watch is keeping excellent time, is fun to wear, and is definitely unique here in Munich.


I've the Parnis version of that watch.


----------



## Orof

A Cjiaba for me today b-)








( Full Size: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y72/ORILA/IMG_20110505_185759.jpg )


----------



## James Haury

Fuyate automatic.


----------



## skywatch

Wearing my blue Sea-Gull for a lovely breezy spring day.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt

Tao International 150WD


----------



## Martin_B

A new acquisiotion, a Nolex DJ2:



















regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

Martin_B said:


> A new acquisition, a Nolex DJ2:


Very smart looking piece, Martin. Classy catch!


----------



## Martin_B

AlbertaTime said:


> Very smart looking piece, Martin. Classy catch!


Thanks Ron!
I also made a wrist shot. It actually wears quite big, especially when you're used to the 36mm versions:


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## whysea




----------



## flori78

Seagull M177s


----------



## whatmeworry

It's been a while since I've been able to contribute to this thread...feels good to be back!

Today I have on my newly arrived Sea-Gull M201S


----------



## eBanga

Just received this monday, been wearing it ever since :-!


----------



## Chascomm

Picked out these two to be worn some time today (not at the same time)


----------



## whatmeworry




----------



## ej0rge

Anonymous B-Uhr style watch purchased from xiaosong12580 on ebay for $52 + $10 ship, with TY3621KB "old tape" style 3/4 bridge 6498-1 clone movement.









Only markings on the watch are "3069787" on the display back (six screws) and "117/1000" on the case.

Was listed simply as "44mm Gray Dial [email protected] hand winding 6498 X030"

I bought this watch specifically to replace the Sea-Gull movement with an old UT 6498 w/ fish scale decoration that i rebuilt as part of my effort to learn watchmaking, so if anyone is interested in owning this movement, send me a PM.


----------



## corn cob kid

AlbertaTime said:


>


Wow. That...is...stunning! Great match=up Alberta!


----------



## Reno

*Alpha* PILOT Titanium


----------



## jamoss75

Most recent addition: Getat Kampfschwimmer homage
This is my second watch from Getat - very impressed with the build quality.


----------



## hawk

Reno said:


> *Alpha* PILOT Titanium


is this an overly big watch? i have 6.75 inch wrists.. i really like the look though..


----------



## sebas0902

26052011202 por sebas0902, en Flickr


seagull 55th anniversary trasera por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## 8point166

Perpstual C 05


----------



## wysanz

The Shanghai Twin, I'm wearing the "Black Face". I just received the watch yesterday!


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## donnell

GVMW - Nizza









Sorry for awful quality... this is the best my phone could do...:roll:


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## AlbertaTime

Thomashek said:


>


Greta photos and I love the colour of teh dial numerals. Who built that one?


----------



## Thomashek

Jackson


----------



## wysanz

AlbertaTime said:


> Greta photos and I love the colour of teh dial numerals.


+1.


----------



## eBanga

Thomashek said:


> Jackson


Awesome Homage my friend :-!


----------



## Thomashek

eBanga said:


> Awesome Homage my friend :-!


Thank you


----------



## flyiwc

Just got an 816.351 two days ago from usseagull.com. It gained 8 seconds in the past 48 hours. Pretty good on my book. This accuracy is up to par with my new IWC Mark XVI when I bought it a year ago.


----------



## AlbertaTime

flyiwc said:


> Just got an 816.351 two days ago from usseagull.com. It gained 8 seconds in the past 48 hours. Pretty good on my book. This accuracy is up to par with my new IWC Mark XVI when I bought it a year ago.


_*WELCOME*_ to the WUS Chinese Mechanical Watches forum, flyiwc...

That's a gorgeous Sea-Gull, one of the forum favourites.


----------



## AlbertaTime

M185SP


----------



## Reno

hawk said:


> is this an overly big watch? i have 6.75 inch wrists.. i really like the look though..


Oooops, I missed this one.

*Yes*, it's pretty big, but very light (thanks to titanium).

~ 43mm without the crown ; 
~ 48mm crown included.


----------



## poywatch

Happy Buddha tourbillion handwind for me today.


----------



## corn cob kid

flyiwc said:


> Just got an 816.351 two days ago from usseagull.com. It gained 8 seconds in the past 48 hours. Pretty good on my book.


Welcome to the forums. Nice watch, Flyiwc. I am really getting hooked on the Seagulls. I am thinking another one is in my future.....


----------



## Chascomm

SZB-1C


----------



## poywatch

In honor of veterans on Memorial Day, I wore this Chinese WWll automatic with a DG movt.


----------



## AlbertaTime

poywatch said:


> In honor of veterans on Memorial Day, I wore this Chinese WWll automatic with a DG movt.


Good to see you here again, poywatch!!! I always like that one! Cali dial FTW!


----------



## Martin_B

My Beijing once again:










regards,

Martin


----------



## whysea




----------



## Torsten

One nine six three


----------



## j3poii

My first Chinese watch arrived today. It's a fashion auto mechanical, but still a Chinese. I'm excited to wear it later. Ik Colouring (anyone ever heard of the brand?):


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## AlbertaTime

saskwatch said:


>


I hadn't noticed before how very special the faceted case is on that ZhuFeng...it's terrific!


----------



## poywatch

AlbertaTime said:


> Good to see you here again, poywatch!!! I always like that one! Cali dial FTW!


 Thanks Ron. It is good to be back. I am a fan of your watches also.


----------



## Chascomm

I forgot to post yesterday's watch (just to maintain the vintage content in this thread)

*Wannianqing*


----------



## Chascomm

j3poii said:


> My first Chinese watch arrived today. It's a fashion auto mechanical, but still a Chinese. I'm excited to wear it later. Ik Colouring (anyone ever heard of the brand?):


There's been a fair bit of chat about IK Colouring on this forum. Also the related brands Alias Kim and AK Homme. If you use the Search function you can find those threads.

There has also been some discussion about the D3501 mechanical/quartz hybrid movement. Several of our regulars bought them in a rectangular case when they first hit the cheap brands. IK Colouring and Tao International I think.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## poywatch

Sea-Gull today... acquired from Zoodles aka Mark.


----------



## Renoldi

I'm Wearing this one a few days...


----------



## poywatch

Magnus tonneau autowind power reserve date with a separate set second timezone today.


----------



## whysea




----------



## j3poii

BTW, how do I change the battery when it runs out?



Chascomm said:


> There's been a fair bit of chat about IK Colouring on this forum. Also the related brands Alias Kim and AK Homme. If you use the Search function you can find those threads.
> 
> There has also been some discussion about the D3501 mechanical/quartz hybrid movement. Several of our regulars bought them in a rectangular case when they first hit the cheap brands. IK Colouring and Tao International I think.


----------



## eBanga




----------



## T. Wong

new addition!

large dial by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## DL1

Crappy phone pic, but here is my first mechanical chinese watch:










This is a great website, I have been reading a lot about Sea Gulls before I got this one so thanks for all the info!


----------



## eBanga

Wore my 55 to Church today









Regards,
Earl


----------



## whatmeworry

whysea said:


>


That really is rather wonderful.


----------



## whatmeworry

Just put this one back on the mesh and back on my wrist.


----------



## corn cob kid

Very cool pic! I immediately thought of James Bond when I saw it. White sleeve, shifter in the pic, and I could see that watch on Bond.



DL1 said:


> Crappy phone pic, but here is my first mechanical chinese watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great website, I have been reading a lot about Sea Gulls before I got this one so thanks for all the info!


----------



## T. Wong

Driving the wife to work this early Monday morn...so wrist time for the LE....


rose gold bezel rim good by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

CCK, it's useful that your Alpha Auto Off-Center Hour Regulator has a name that explains how it works. My watch came without any instructions as you can see:


----------



## AlbertaTime

DL1 said:


> Crappy phone pic, but here is my first mechanical chinese watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great website, I have been reading a lot about Sea Gulls before I got this one so thanks for all the info!


Hiya DL1 and _*WELCOME *_to the Chinese Mechanical Watch forum. That's a great photo of a classy, intriguing watch!


----------



## danes

Sea Gull for my Tuesday. First post in this thread. My first Chinese mechanical but not my last. I think a second sea gull is only a few weeks away.


----------



## whysea

whatmeworry said:


> That really is rather wonderful.


Thank you ;-)

Another Chinese today :


----------



## poywatch

For a part of the day, I will wear this Chinese watch.

Sea-Gulls 022 by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## corn cob kid

I had to go home and get this at lunch. I love this thing!


----------



## T. Wong

My first Chinese watch gifted from Mark Adeney....ST5D


wrist view large dial good by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## corn cob kid

T. Wong said:


> My first Chinese watch gifted from Mark Adeney....ST5D
> 
> 
> wrist view large dial good by thianwong1, on Flickr


Nice piece! Love the colors.


----------



## T. Wong

Thanks, the KID, something about this classic which keeps it in the herd...simple, sturdy and accurate...what more could one want? except for the newer 55th modern designed watch! hehehe!


----------



## salemm

I am wearing a CTI multifunctional automatic I just bought from eBay:










I hope to have pictures of the back soon, so you can see the movement. The band is actually blue leather (real! and nicely padded too). I have had it about 5 days. It seems to keep good time and has at least a 30 hour power reserve. I really like the calender features.


----------



## seekpetter

This arrived in the mail today

So naturally I wore it today


----------



## corn cob kid

Sweet. I just cannot get enough of that watch, catches my eye every time I walk by my watch case. Wear it it good health!



seekpetter said:


> This arrived in the mail today
> 
> So naturally I wore it today
> 
> View attachment 451349


----------



## peatnick

Parnis PAM homage, came from Manbushijie with plain band, got the orange stitched band with chunky tang here



















Has a huge domed acrylic crystal, looks like little men from mars may come walking out of it any minute (has no seconds)










Nice swan neck movement too


----------



## AlbertaTime

peatnick said:


> Has a huge domed acrylic crystal


Very cool. I love acrylic crystals! Is it sterile (no brand/logo)?


----------



## flori78

poywatch said:


> For a part of the day, I will wear this Chinese watch.
> 
> Sea-Gulls 022 by poywatch1, on Flickr


Like your M177s picture. please don't make me repent of putting mine for sale.


----------



## eBanga

Alpha Radiomir Chrono to Church today.









Regards,
Earl


----------



## T. Wong

Monday in Japan and on goes the 55th for morning coffee....


watch by cup balcony by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## tcant

Sea-Gull ST8004 for me today......


----------



## AlbertaTime

tcant said:


> Sea-Gull ST8002 for me today......


Wonderful, entertaining wrist candy, tcant...and *WELCOME* to the WUS Chinese Mechanical Watches forum!


----------



## tcant

Thanks for the welcome!

I have a couple of Sea-Gulls but the quality of the tourbillon is in a different league. I buy watches i like the look of rather than the 'brand', a lot of the chinese watches tick all the boxes for me. :-!


----------



## Reno

Finëat ! b-)


----------



## poywatch

Chinese Timex auto this morning and will change to Japanese later this afternoon.

033 by poywatch1, on Flickr

035 by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

I'm with my shiny Bao Xuan today.


----------



## corn cob kid

Wow, that is a beautiful piece.



Chascomm said:


> I'm with my shiny Bao Xuan today.


----------



## AlbertaTime

Chunlei PLA commemorative


----------



## ed21x

tcant said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I have a couple of Sea-Gulls but the quality of the tourbillon is in a different league. I buy watches i like the look of rather than the 'brand', a lot of the chinese watches tick all the boxes for me. :-!


i agree! so many people here seem to dismiss SEAGULL'S in-house tourbillons due to the price without ever holding one. My ST8000SA is the center of my collection and is head and shoulders above any other watch -SEAGULL or Rolex included- in my collection. By far, the best fit and finish and up there with any other luxury swiss watch in the $3000-5000 range 

welcome to the forums!! it's great to finally see another SEAGULL tourby owner here,


----------



## wysanz




----------



## Back

Great picture of what has been, what is and what is to come!


----------



## whatmeworry




----------



## tedaconda




----------



## Martin_B

Beijing Bling for me!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Ashish123

Hello Martin, can you please let me know which watch is this and where can I buy one ? I really find it a Stunner.


----------



## Martin_B

Ashish123 said:


> Hello Martin, can you please let me know which watch is this and where can I buy one ? I really find it a Stunner.


Hi Ashish, It's a Double Rhomb from Beijing. I'm afraid the only place to get these is on TaoBao : example

But it is nice, isn't it ;-)


----------



## wysanz




----------



## Martin_B

This one today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno




----------



## poywatch




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

This morning, I had this one on the wrist b-)


----------



## wysanz




----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## poywatch




----------



## B|aze

Finally got it


----------



## corn cob kid

That is amazing. The detail look great, love the moonphase.


B|aze said:


> Finally got it
> View attachment 478680


----------



## poywatch

047 by poywatch1, on Flickr

049 by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## wysanz




----------



## AlbertaTime

wysanz said:


>


That's a beauty!!!


----------



## wysanz

Thanks! She is from Tong Tai, I got her from my second trip to Shanghai recently. Cheeers!


----------



## B|aze

corn cob kid said:


> That is amazing. The detail look great, love the moonphase.


Yes the details and quality is amazing, especially considering the pice. I love the slighty domed saphire glass aswell.
Been looking for it for ½ year now, but finally found someone who was willing to part with it


----------



## oonik

'Shanghai' noon .......


----------



## sharkfin




----------



## majikat

Mine says Hello !


----------



## Renaldo5502

Here's mine


----------



## Back

As my previous stainless steel bracelet broke I have been on the lookout for a new to join my M310. I found a store where I can order ss bracelets, dangerous as I have already placed an order for a mesh bracelet :roll:
The watch stayed overnight in case anything had to be adjusted in terms of width on the bracelet and when I picked up the watch + bracelet today the guy said it is a very well made watch!! :-!


----------



## Martin_B

Tao Today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Remior

Hi all.
Today and a few days i've been wearing this 1963. Runing -1 sec every 3 days adjusted by the watchmaker i bought.








Greetings all people for this great forum.


----------



## musical5

They sent me a second "free" watch. This one is keeping great time. Of course the band was gone as quickly as possible. I only got the wild looking one since it was free.


----------



## vinylgreek

My pseudo-Longines. Sorry about the poor quality pic.


----------



## poywatch

DSCN1044.JPG by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

American brand manufactured in China.


----------



## AlbertaTime

late 60s Guangzhou SG3A


----------



## whysea




----------



## flori78

Seagull M177s in mesh bracelet.


----------



## Reno

1936 for today b-)


----------



## T. Wong

Artron with a Nanning movement....

IMG_0010 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## James Haury

Today I am wearing a WOMAGE brand Bell and Ross homage from DX which cost all of $5.50 and is aprroximately 41mm square . The case is black the dial is brown with white ( 12 and 6)numbers and indices.The date window is faux and accurate once a month.The hands are silvertone with no lume the case is base metal as far as i can tell and curved to fit the wrist . Movement is quartz and I expect the watchto be minimally water resistant.I like it though and it goes well on a brown fastwrap strap. What did you expect for $5.50


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## majikat

Shanghai Gold !!


----------



## whatmeworry

I haven't been spending too much time in f72 lately but thought I'd chip in today with my new Shanghai.


----------



## jstroh




----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## Chascomm

I'm having a Diamond day


----------



## whatmeworry

Shanghai again









And yesterday my Seagull M201S









Sent from my Dell Streak using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong

Nanning 2813 movement...great accuracy!


Montage Artron sean connery by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## hked

|>|>

Ron, you are such a tease! You know I can't afford any new watches at the moment.....lol.


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Reno

Two for me today.

This *Alpha* _Day-Date_, this morning :









&#8230; and now, the *Jaragar* 'M24'


----------



## poywatch

Artron 003 by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

I'm wearing a Two-Tone Seagull on leather today.










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Nick1958

Hi guys,

This is only my second post, so I hope I'm in the right place. I'm wearing this Shanghai re-issue today. It's a lovely watch - I was in Shanghai last year, and it was almost impossible to buy Chinese watches anywhere in the city, and believe me, I looked everywhere. I eventually went in person to the Shanghai watch factory shop and bought this watch. I can't remember how much I paid, but it wasn't too much. I also bought another NOS Shanghai watch in a tiny back street watchmakers shop in the centre of town. The big stores and watch dealers just laugh at you if you ask to buy a Chinese watch, so do the local people. My wife is Chinese, and neither her, nor any of her friends or family would dream of wearing a Chinese watch! Sad isn't it?
The watch above is, I believe, some kind of re-issue of a 1960s watch. If any of you know anything more about it, I'd be interested.


----------



## Nick1958

Note to self: polish big thumbprints from watch next time you take a picture!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Nick1958 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is only my second post, so I hope I'm in the right place. I'm wearing this Shanghai re-issue today. It's a lovely watch...
> 
> ...The watch above is, I believe, some kind of re-issue of a 1960s watch. If any of you know anything more about it, I'd be interested.


Hi Nick and _*W*__*E*__*L*__*C*__*O*__*M*__*E *_to the Chinese Mechanical Watches forum at WUS! :-!

I know a bit about your watch as I have a couple of others from similar series. You're correct that it's sort of a re-issue of a 1960s watch (well, 1950s and 19602...), the dial approximately emulates the appearance of a Shanghai A-581 numeral dial. I borrowed the following pic from Joel Chan's wonderful Micmicmor website to show you a white dialed version. It might be better to call it "commemorative" than re-issue because it differs quite a bit from the original in size, type of movement, case design and so on...but it's still clearly meant to give the _look_, and it does the job...it's a very cool watch 










and a black dial non-numeral version










Note: the link goes to detailed information on the original A-581.


----------



## Nick1958

Thanks very much for the information, it's very interesting. That website is very good, I haven't seen it before. Yes, it's a good watch and it keeps excellent time. The man in the Shanghai watch factory shop actually put it onto the timing machine when I bought it and pointed to the line it was making on the graph paper. I didn't really understand what the line was supposed to look like, but it must have been 'spot-on'! 

I would like to have bought some more of the watches they had on sale, but my wife wouldn't have approved:roll:


----------



## AlbertaTime

1965 Liaoning SL-1


----------



## Martin_B

SeaGullSub on Mesh:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

martin_b said:


> seagullsub on mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> martin


wonderful!!!!!


----------



## majikat

Jixing for me today !!!!


----------



## Martin_B

Yesterday:









Today:








(I do need some better pics of this watch when on it's bracelet)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## TO_ARCH

Hi guys, long time no see!


----------



## frtorres87




----------



## T. Wong

Nanning 2813 movement....the black dial....


IMG_0013 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## miroman

This is the watch I like very much, and I wear it almost 6 months (with some very little pauses for others in the collection):


























Although the model is made by an English watch company, the movement is Seagull ST1906.

The dial is a real beauty


----------



## Reno




----------



## Martin_B

Trying to see if I can get used to wear 35mm again.. So far I like it. :-!










Regards,

Martin


----------



## T. Wong

large dial by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

I'm still mostly in pocket watch mode, but I did strap this one on for a little while today:










...and you can regard this post as an oblique argument for the timeless elegance of gold hands and markers on a silver-white satin dial with a subtle red highlight, in a simple steel case ...as would look really excellent in a moonphase watch ...if you get my meaning ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Keeping it small:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## m102486

A Shanghai, bought it 2 weeks ago NOS, What models is this and can you help me with the specs?


----------



## AlbertaTime

similar to


m102486 said:


> A Shanghai, bought it 2 weeks ago NOS, What models is this and can you help me with the specs?
> View attachment 518330


By the looks, it's a very nice NOS Shanghai ZSH similar to this one of mine but with slightly different lugs... (you should see ZSH on te casenabk???)










Very simple, straightforward and dependable watch and, I believe, built in the 1980s. Yours looks great on the bund strap....good choice!


----------



## Martin_B

Ok, I violate the topic title, as this is a swiss watch, but as Enicar was Popular in China, and Standard is supposedly based on/inspired by an Enicar movement, I'll post this one anyway ;-)

On the wrist today, my Enicar Star Jewels:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## jmr204

Sea-gull - ticking reliably with the ST5...


----------



## Martin_B

Nice ST5 :-!

I also have one on the wrist today:










regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Today a bagelsport:










regards,

Martin


----------



## Citizen V

Martin_B said:


> Today a bagelsport:
> 
> regards,
> 
> Martin


I love it , especially the name and logo.


----------



## Martin_B

Citizen V said:


> I love it , especially the name and logo.


Thanks
Especially considering that they're practically giving these away, the quality is quite ok. ;-)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch

Lushan from Nanchang


----------



## Martin_B

saskwatch said:


> Lushan from Nanchang


What an elegant dress watch :-!

And on topic, I'm wearing this since yesterday afternoon:


----------



## jstroh

I'll be wearing this one tonight:


----------



## Martin_B

jstroh said:


> I'll be wearing this one tonight:


What a beautiful watch :-! Looks like there's an ST17 inside. You don't see them often.

And for me today the Tao:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## AlbertaTime

You already know I think that Tao is incredible...it's as beautiful as your photography!!

For me today: 1991 Hongqi...


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## m102486

Thank you AlbertaTime, Yours also looks good hahaha.  Yup I find that its a nice watch for its time and quality is okay. at the back it written is shanghai shoubiao Chang + logo at the center and some chinese character and no. 7/20 808 no ZSH.


AlbertaTime said:


> similar to
> 
> By the looks, it's a very nice NOS Shanghai ZSH similar to this one of mine but with slightly different lugs... (you should see ZSH on te casenabk???)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple, straightforward and dependable watch and, I believe, built in the 1980s. Yours looks great on the bund strap....good choice!


----------



## n13

I like this... from my collection
.







Watches - Soki


----------



## poywatch

happy buddha wrist by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

poywatch said:


> happy buddha wrist by poywatch1, on Flickr


Now that is a cool watch!

To get in the mood for the WuS CMW Special limited edition, I'm wearing the MB:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 1523


----------



## poywatch

happy buddha wrist by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong

Artron with a Nanning 1813, auto, handwinder and accurate!


Montage Artron Lamborghini by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## poywatch




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## murugan2

Wearin' my Heinrich, son


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

I'm wearing my semi-vintage chronotac.










Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Mtech

My custom made Pi DJ II


----------



## corn cob kid

That is sweet!



Mtech said:


> My custom made Pi DJ II


----------



## Martin_B

I'm wearing the shanghai Mil Reissue:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

Parnis today:









I know, it needs new pics...


----------



## datachomper

Also rocking Parnis


----------



## SgtDuster

A (very) cheap but amazingly nice and accurate Chinese "Slava" (Слава Созвездие, not the real thing), tourbillon like.

All the complications are working. I don't understand the choice of the "day&night" + "24h" though since they kinda both serve the same purpose. A date would have been nice instead but anyway...

When I say cheap, it's damn cheap. I paid 16$US DELIVERED for this watch.


----------



## SgtDuster

Nuke this post...


----------



## SgtDuster

Martin_B said:


> HePing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Is it OK to revive and quote an old post when the watch is so gorgeous?

Can you guys tell me more about this Heping? (or is it the wrong place to ask?)


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

SgtDuster said:


> Is it OK to revive and quote an old post when the watch is so gorgeous?
> 
> Can you guys tell me more about this Heping? (or is it the wrong place to ask?)


Of course it's OK 
This is a re-issue of the first Shanghai watch. It is made by shanghai themselves, and it was very reasonably priced. I bought it from ebay, but right now I can't seem to find one. I guess TaoBao would be the best choice right now.




























Regards,

Martin


----------



## SgtDuster

Now I know that I want one of this Heping!

Your pictures are so nice and this picture posted by AlbertaTime (on another forum though) drove the point home.









I was kinda seeking for a nice but affordable Chinese watch so I think that I should thank you (and hate you at the same time I guess). 

How reasonably priced was it? Do you think that there are some stock remaining around?

The more I look at it, the more I want it! So simple, pure and nice with a bit of "exotism".


----------



## saskwatch

SgtDuster said:


> Now I know that I want one of this Heping!
> 
> Your pictures are so nice and this picture posted by AlbertaTime (on another forum though) drove the point home.
> 
> View attachment 527730
> 
> 
> I was kinda seeking for a nice but affordable Chinese watch so I think that I should thank you (and hate you at the same time I guess).
> 
> How reasonably priced was it? Do you think that there are some stock remaining around?
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I want it! So simple, pure and nice with a bit of "exotism".


There are some on Taobao in the RMB 200-300 range (about 30-50 USD, 23-35 Euros, 20-30 GBP), plus shipping of course.


----------



## SgtDuster

Well, I know that I won't have any other choices one day or another but the whole Taobao thing looks complicated a little bit.

Middle man (agent), language issue, double shipping and stuff.

I'll study the question.

But a big thank you to you for the link. Now I know where I can buy it.


----------



## Citizen V

SgtDuster said:


> Well, I know that I won't have any other choices one day or another but the whole Taobao thing looks complicated a little bit.
> 
> Middle man (agent), language issue, double shipping and stuff.
> 
> I'll study the question.
> 
> But a big thank you to you for the link. Now I know where I can buy it.


It's not bad. Here's another user's experience with TaoBao:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-first-time-taobao-buying-experince-593976.html

Also, to comment directly on your concerns:
Language - it's not a huge issue. At least at TaoBaoNow, they have someone who can speak English well (Charles). He may not always be the one answering questions, but if there are any problems with communication, he'll help.
Double shipping - shipping from the seller to the agent is pretty cheap. Both my transactions had shipping of ¥15.00 which is about 2 USD.


----------



## SgtDuster

I read AlbertaTime's "how to" already so I have an idea but I'm this kind of lazy man you know...I love the easy and simple things.

So what could be the final price of a 35$ watch delivered in Canada at the end of the process? 70$? More? Less (which I doubt)?


By the way, you guys rock with your explanations and...your patience. Really appreciated.


----------



## corn cob kid

SgtDuster said:


> I read AlbertaTime's "how to" already so I have an idea but I'm this kind of lazy man you know...I love the easy and simple things.
> 
> So what could be the final price of a 35$ watch delivered in Canada at the end of the process? 70$? More? Less (which I doubt)?
> 
> By the way, you guys rock with your explanations and...your patience. Really appreciated.


There is no exact way to calculate it, a lot of factors involved including the exchange rate and bank fees. However, this thread should give you a idea...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-first-time-taobao-buying-experince-593976.html


----------



## corn cob kid

I agree with Citizen. It is not that hard, especially when using an agent. It is however, slower that we are used to, so you have to be patient. The whole point to using an agent is to simplify the process (at least to me anyway). Personally, I was pleasantly surprised how easy it was.



Citizen V said:


> It's not bad. Here's another user's experience with TaoBao:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/my-first-time-taobao-buying-experince-593976.html
> 
> Also, to comment directly on your concerns:
> Language - it's not a huge issue. At least at TaoBaoNow, they have someone who can speak English well (Charles). He may not always be the one answering questions, but if there are any problems with communication, he'll help.
> Double shipping - shipping from the seller to the agent is pretty cheap. Both my transactions had shipping of ¥15.00 which is about 2 USD.


----------



## Citizen V

SgtDuster said:


> So what could be the final price of a 35$ watch delivered in Canada at the end of the process? 70$? More? Less (which I doubt)?


Here are the shipping prices they have for under 0.5kg package to Canada (from TaoBaoNow's main page). Both my packages were under 0.5kg and one came in a watch box. corn cob kid's package was over 0.5kg, so I guess it'll depend on your watch.


 EMS144.00 YuanAir Parcel165.00 YuanHK Small P.128.30 YuanCN Small P.88.00 Yuan

I did quick and rough calculation (35 usd + 15 yuan (shipping) + 50 yuan (service fee) + 144 yuan (shipping)) and it came out to be $67. So it'd be around $70, depending on exchange rates and credit card/bank charges and all. But that is with EMS shipping. If you're not impatient like me or corn cob kid ;-), you could probably save some money here and go for CN Small parcel.


----------



## Martin_B

I think everything has already been explained about how to get the Heping. Just two more things to consider. They show up on ebay every now and then, so you just could wait (ok, I know bad suggestion ;-)). I think I paid something like $40-$50 on ebay. 
And as for ordering on TaoBao, buying just a single cheap watch is relatively expensive because of fixed fees and such. So actually you should buy two or so!

Regards,

Martin, professional enabler ;-)

ps to go back on topic, 
I'm wearing this one today:


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Citizen V

This arrived (unexpectedly) this morning.









I was really disappointed by the bracelet though. First I tried to resize it. I had resized bracelet with folded end links before (IK Colouring), but the Alpha was a lot harder and in some ways worse quality. Getting the pin out was hard, but getting the 'pin' back in was next to impossible for me, so I gave up. In the end, I threw the hollow end links onto another bracelet I had and it worked out. Unfortunately, the end links don't sit flush with the lugs (you can probably see it from my picture). Even with the original bracelet, the end links weren't flush with the case. Not too sure what I'll do about this.


----------



## Martin_B

Citizen V said:


> This arrived (unexpectedly) this morning.
> .


Congratulations on your new watch. I really like the explorer look. There is a simple solution to your problem, a Nato strap :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## T. Wong

A Canadian clearout sale of this Artron brand with amazing Nanning 2813, says Pawl Buster. Replaced the cheap SS bracelet for this Chinese made leather and now looks a million bucks hahaha! ( clearout sale for around $6cad!!!


Montage Artron branch by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## angelo

*Namgorf *


----------



## SgtDuster

Where?


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> ...... to go back on topic, I'm wearing this one today:


I'm wearing a close cousin to yours, Martin:









RonB


----------



## Martin_B

I like the strap you chose Ron :-!

Today, I wear a Parnis Jump Hour:









regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Citizen V

Instead of posting what watch I'm going to wear today, I'm gonna post what watch I would wear today if I could wear it:








One good thing about not tracking your watch is that you get a nice surprise when it arrives. Unfortunately, that meant I was unprepared for the watch and don't have a strap. I have 16mm, 18mm with notches for Swatch, 20mm, 22mm but no plain 18mm. o|


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Today, my alpha Ti Pilot:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Chascomm

That Hongqi is a whole order of awesomeness beyond anything in my collection. However I think you'll agree that my watch of the day is quintessentially Chinese in style:


----------



## saskwatch

Chascomm said:


> That Hongqi is a whole order of awesomeness beyond anything in my collection. However I think you'll agree that my watch of the day is quintessentially Chinese in style:


Thanks Chascomm! 

I agree wholeheartedly. I really like your red dial Shuangling. :-!

For me today, a 19 jewel Baoshihua.


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Citizen V

This arrived a lot faster than I expected. It was shipped at the end of Sept and arrived today, while my snowflake dial+hands from helenarou was shipped at the beginning of Sept. and finally got here today. Judging on this situation alone, seems CN post is faster than HK post.

Anyway,








Luckily, changing it to the last microadjustment fit me. I really didn't want to have to resize folded links again.


----------



## poywatch




----------



## chirs1211

Minorva Regulator today















Chris


----------



## TO_ARCH

Today!


----------



## murugan2

Gold Heiney with a Heritage Bond strap with gold hardware


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

*ALPHA* TANK Jump Hour


----------



## murugan2

Garton Pilot 42mm size


----------



## TO_ARCH

Vcm!:-!


----------



## poywatch




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

saskwatch said:


>


Darn, I wish you didn't show that one. I forgot I wanted one and now it's back on the radar. And I'm trying to save up....o|
What a bunch of enablers here ;-)

Regards,

Martin

ps
wearing my nolex djII today:


----------



## saskwatch

Martin_B said:


> Darn, I wish you didn't show that one. I forgot I wanted one and now it's back on the radar. And I'm trying to save up....o|
> What a bunch of enablers here ;-)


CMW Forum can be a very dangerous place ;-). Shuangling today:


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

feelin' blue ;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime

Martin_B said:


> feelin' blue ;-)


Awesome shot, Martin.


----------



## vokotin

Parnis Portuguese today!


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## T. Wong

wrist view large dial good by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

It's been a while, but the tiny sun is rising once more on my wrist


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi all! b-)

Arrived yesterday! 

Seagull 819.351


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## TO_ARCH

To celebrate Ron visiting the Sea-Gull facility, I really have to post this beautiful watch!
:-d:-d:-d








(picture took from my mobile phone, not the best quality but the watch in great quality!!!)


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Today the M177, such a photogenic watch 


















Regards,

Martin


----------



## Chascomm

A week of Chinese watches 

Monday










Tuesday










Wednesday










Thursday










Friday


----------



## zikkizidan

hey martin, very nice watch you got there, looks classy except the name is missing.anyways did u get it online ?if yes where and how much?will appreciate your answer. i am new here and just reading what all guys are saying,,,loads of info.good place to be informed.cheers mate


----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 1120


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## T. Wong

sunday Japan time and this one too nice to keep in the box...


IMG_0002 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## poywatch




----------



## saskwatch

Non-automatic ST-5D


----------



## _Astro_

b-)


----------



## Otto Phan

_Astro_ said:


> b-)


Very nice. I like the clean dial.


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

Alpha _Pilot_


----------



## corn cob kid

That olive nato works really well!



Reno said:


> Alpha _Pilot_


----------



## Reno

corn cob kid said:


> That olive nato works really well!


Thanks, The Kid 

It's a *grey* NATO, but it does have a greenish color indeed :think:

Depends on the light


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## T. Wong

THis LE ...


Montage sunset Seagull 55th by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## GuySie

My newest baby, the OWC MS-5517:



The watch may be Australian, but the case is Chinese and the movement is Seagull (could've opted for Swiss Soprod A10 but that doubled the price).


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

zikkizidan said:


> hey martin, very nice watch you got there, looks classy except the name is missing.anyways did u get it online ?if yes where and how much?will appreciate your answer. i am new here and just reading what all guys are saying,,,loads of info.good place to be informed.cheers mate


I guess you mean the Chronotac?



















Just do a search on Chronotac on ebay and you'll find some. Do note that some watches have Chronotac in the title, but if it's not on the dial, it is something else.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

*Jaragar* _M24_ b-)


----------



## GuySie

Reno said:


> *Jaragar* _M24_ b-)


Didn't know they made a Monaco homage! Looks good.


----------



## Reno

GuySie said:


> Didn't know they made a Monaco homage! Looks good.


The inspiration is the Tag 'Monaco 24' concept









I'm not sure this specific model comes with a white dial, but I liked it better that way b-)


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Citizen V

I didn't notice that the last time you posted it saskwatch. Nice!


----------



## SgtDuster

Updated picture


----------



## saskwatch

Citizen V said:


> I didn't notice that the last time you posted it saskwatch. Nice!


Thanks!  I joined the holographic ZhuFeng rush phillyj triggered last June. AlbertaTime and hked have beautiful examples too.


----------



## T. Wong

IMG_0004 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## bennyroger

My first post on this forum  Have had this watch for a year or so, adjust it by 30 seconds a month wich I find extremely acceptable for a chinese mechanic.


----------



## saskwatch

Welcome bennyroger! Sea-Gull for me today:


----------



## GuySie




----------



## Martin_B

Great shot Guy!

Regards,

Martin

Ps wearing this one today:


----------



## T. Wong

This one gets more rotation time...


large dial by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## poywatch

Semdu rose gold pvd automatic dress watch for me this Sunday. I really have enjoyed this watch. Too bad that Rex's new Chinese line did not make it big.


----------



## artaxerxes

Thinking of wearing this Goer today :








I realy like the look of this one and it's a big watch but I've been reluctant to wear it lately since the crown is difficult to get out when setting the time (movement damaged, dried up oil or just needs to be worn more often?)


----------



## Otto Phan

poywatch said:


> Semdu rose gold pvd automatic dress watch for me this Sunday. I really have enjoyed this watch. Too bad that Rex's new Chinese line did not make it big.


Is it no longer with us?


----------



## Otto Phan

In honor of the discontinued Alpha PO


----------



## poywatch

You could email Rex and ask him what is left. Here is his website: semdu


----------



## claradead

sorry for lousy blackberry photo.


----------



## saskwatch

Welcome claradead! I like your Sea-Gull. |>

MuDan today:


----------



## AlbertaTime

claradead said:


> sorry for lousy blackberry photo.
> View attachment 547001


"Lousy blackberry photo" is still much better than no photo. _*W*__*E*__*L*__*C*__*O*__*M*__*E*_ to the WUS Chinese Mechanical Watch forum!!


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

Jaragar 'M24' b-)


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

Winner _Caliper Concept_


----------



## T. Wong

The classic ST5D....

wrist view large dial good by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## drockadam

GOT IT THIS MORNING!

As I said before in another thread, that my grandparents have ordered an Alpha GMT Pepsi for me, a Christmas present. The Alpha GMT is a homage to the Rolex GMT Master II. So anyways... I got a box in the mail, and it was from Montreal, and I was like?? I opened it and there was a smaller box inside, that said Merry Early Christmas! I sized it up, and slid it on to my wrist!

View attachment 549645


----------



## claradead

Thanks for the welcome! ^_^
Todays


----------



## saskwatch

Huichun (return of spring) from Guiyang


----------



## Reno




----------



## saskwatch

Sea-Gull with an ETA 2878 inside


----------



## Martin_B

I have to admit I do like gold(tone) a lot. This one found it's way to my wrist once again:




























Regards,

Martin


----------



## T. Wong

Here is another Artron, discontinued Canada Costco item...$6cad? Gifted to me by PenguinPete, I love the Nanning 2813 movement!


Montage white Artron Bugatti by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

I have a confession to make. I do not wear a Chinese watch today, but some swiss thing with a Greek letter on it...
But to compensate a pic of the watch I wore yesterday:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## T. Wong

Just put on the white dial Artron and will switch over the Tank version later today. Both use the Nanning 2813


IMG_0013 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Great strap op the Tank:-!


----------



## MHe225

Martin_B said:


> I have a confession to make. I do not wear a Chinese watch today, but some swiss thing with a Greek letter on it...


You're too honest, Martin ;-) and I will follow your example. Also wearing a Swissie with a Greek letter on it today (and yesterday and ....)

I guess we have similar collections: _*From Alpha to Omega and everything* in between*_

RonB

_** *_everything needs to be taken not with a grain, but a truck-load of salt ..... everything is way beyond our budgets


----------



## Chascomm

A week in Chinese watches:

Monday









Tuesday









Wednesday









Thursday









Today


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Herman74

Look what you all made me do;-)
This came today by mail.
My first SeaGull!




























I am a happy man :-!

With regards,

Herman


----------



## Martin_B

Herman74 said:


> Look what you all made me do;-)
> This came today by mail.
> My first SeaGull!
> 
> I am a happy man :-!
> 
> With regards,
> 
> Herman


Congrats Herman,
Now you're officially hooked to CMW's ;-)

Regards,

Martin

ps This one for me today:


----------



## T. Wong

Made in China...with Nanning 2813...love this one!


Montage Artron branch by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## MHe225

Herman74 said:


> Look what you all made me do ..... This came today by mail .... My first SeaGull!


Very nice, Herman. A belated birthday present? Congratulations on your first Seagull / CMW and may many follow.

RonB


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Herman74

Hello Ron,

This watch is not a belated birthday present, the project watch will be ;-)
The M177s I just wanted...

Today, still the M177s

With regards,

Herman



MHe225 said:


> Very nice, Herman. A belated birthday present? Congratulations on your first Seagull / CMW and may many follow.
> 
> RonB


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## drockadam

Alpha GMT!


----------



## corn cob kid

That is one cool watch. Love the colors with the red, white an gold accents.



Chascomm said:


> A week in Chinese watches:
> 
> Today


----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 1123


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Today, I wear my Beijing:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Dano

Martin, that Beijing watch is sweet! Where did you get it? I'm curious to know more about it...size, accuracy, etc.


----------



## Reno

MM 1936 on ostrich strap&#8230;


----------



## Martin_B

Dano said:


> Martin, that Beijing watch is sweet! Where did you get it? I'm curious to know more about it...size, accuracy, etc.


Check this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-arrival-beijing-zhufeng-399379.html to read all about it. And also look at the movement:



















and


Reno said:


> MM 1936 on ostrich strap&#8230;


Gorgeous strap Reno! :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Martin_B said:


> Gorgeous strap Reno! :-!


Thanks, Martin !

And your Beijing, is just&#8230; wow O_O Amazing.

The movement is a beauty


----------



## poywatch




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## TO_ARCH

Beijing!


----------



## Martin_B

yesterday:









today:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Martin_B

This one arrived yesterday evening. So only a quick&dirty shot.










regards,

Martin


----------



## Otto Phan

Martin_B said:


> Today, I wear my Beijing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Love the watch but their website is so slow its almost criminal....


----------



## Chascomm

*Bao Xuan* - an enhanced Zhongshan-type watch made in Jieyang


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Took this one of:









to try one a new, way over the top one that just arrived.b-)










Of course the bracelet will be removed to make way for a leather strap in dark brown.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## TO_ARCH

Martin_B said:


> Took this one of:


Very nice! Do you mind tell me where you get it!

Thanks!


----------



## SgtDuster

My little NOS Shanghai with its new "croco" leather band.


----------



## poywatch

happy buddha wrist by poywatch1, on Flickr


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Kyle Bradley

Fineat Automatic


----------



## hsiddharta




----------



## Martin_B

Alpha flieger today:


----------



## Alter Soldat

Mop Dialed Pearl Racer,this one rarely comes out of the box.


----------



## nboey

Just arrived, Seagull M186S

...sorta matches the texture of my shirt.


----------



## david bali

Martin_B said:


> Shanghai Mil reissue today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will put it on a nato soon...:think:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Hi martin, can you tell me where and how much you bought this watch? I am really interested. Thanks!


----------



## Reno

Alpha pilot b-)


----------



## Martin_B

david bali said:


> Hi martin, can you tell me where and how much you bought this watch? I am really interested. Thanks!


Hi,

A forum member called Alfanator bought them at the factory and shipped them around the world to forum members.
The now have a new version with different movement which is quite a bit more expensive..

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Colin63

AK skeleton today.


----------



## Herman74

Today I'm wearing my MM from GETAT:










With regards,

Herman


----------



## Martin_B

Yesterday:









Today:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## svedos




----------



## AlbertaTime

svedos said:


>


WOW!! I've never seen that; it's gorgeous!


----------



## Martin_B

My lovely Beijing today. It deserved some new pics, so I just made a few. The dial is quite difficult to photograph nicely :-(
















Regards, Martin


----------



## cbaytan

Reno said:


> Jaragar 'M24' b-)


Very interesting watch, what is the left dial power reserve? I it is how many hours it goes maximum?


----------



## cbaytan

TO_ARCH said:


> To celebrate Ron visiting the Sea-Gull facility, I really have to post this beautiful watch!
> :-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 538177
> 
> (picture took from my mobile phone, not the best quality but the watch in great quality!!!)


Geez, this looks like something, where did you get it and how much did it cost, please? Can we have more pictures?


----------



## Auto Winder

Today I'm wearing a Shanghai SB1H with a water buffalo strap. I love the Chinese day indicator on this one; but I'm wondering, is it common in China to just use the characters for the numbers from 1 to 7 to indicate the day of the week? I've noticed this on some other Chinese watches too...


----------



## Martin_B

Blue Chronotac today:









Groeten,

Martin


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## Triton9

I love my Alpha Grenade. Its big and beautiful.


----------



## Steven040




----------



## svedos




----------



## Reno

svedos said:


>


WOW ! This is absolutely magnificent !! O_O

Congratulations on this beauty, svedos |> |> |> |> |> |> |>

Is this the OEM bracelet ? :think:


----------



## svedos

So this is OEM bracelet


----------



## Phil73805

My new Alpha Daytona!


----------



## T. Wong

montage Shanghai Mil reissue by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Reno

svedos said:


> so this is oem bracelet


very nice :-!

Again, congratulations


----------



## Colin63

Alpha Explorer


----------



## svedos

My Beijing Watch ZhuFeng Everest


----------



## svedos

Today Louis Dubatch, made of Sea Gull


----------



## Martin_B

TaoToday










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

Stewal "curvex"


----------



## svedos

My Parnis Chronometer grey


----------



## svedos

A moment ago the postman brought from Santa Claus


----------



## Martin_B

Beautiful Shanghai!

In anticipation of the forum moonphase watch, I'm wearing the MB:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## LeftAngle

I was looking for a watch to wear this morning and came across this... It's the most "Chinese" watch I own. Thought you might enjoy it. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

For today(Christmas 2011); I'm wearing my beautiful JinJi which was given to me by AlbertaTime...


----------



## Martin_B

Visiting family for Xmas wearing the M177:


----------



## svedos

Polish watch, with the Chinese heart (Sea Gull ST-25).This is a prototype made by my project.

The final model will be slightly different


----------



## chomior

Hi!


----------



## ALAMO

Good morning, Sunshine ;-)


----------



## svedos




----------



## ALAMO

Good day, Sirs ;-)


----------



## drockadam

Alpha GMT Pepsi!


----------



## Martin_B

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

svedos said:


> Polish watch, with the Chinese heart (Sea Gull ST-25).This is a prototype made by my project.
> 
> The final model will be slightly different


 very impressive. I like that a lot.

Congratulations, svedos :-!


----------



## Reno

*Explo II* for me&#8230;


----------



## ALAMO

Let's make some change ;-)


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

Today was an Alpha day!


----------



## ALAMO

Let's make some eggs for breakfast ;-)


----------



## ALAMO

Still to wear same watch ?? Naah .... Eggs are gone ... Finally ;-)
Help me to make my mind, all 3 are Sea Gull inside :


----------



## Reno

Same watch, different strap b-)


----------



## ALAMO

Reno, is it this new MQJ production ?


----------



## Reno

ALAMO said:


> Reno, is it this new MQJ production ?


The brand is "Bagelsport" :roll: absolutely no idea if it's related to MQJ :think:


----------



## ALAMO

Today's choice 



Up to now at least ;-)


----------



## svedos




----------



## Reno

Same watch than yesterday, different NATO b-)


----------



## ALAMO

New year, new watch ;-)


----------



## Jram

Content removed, please read our rules and guidelines prior to posting.


----------



## ALAMO




----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 7120


----------



## Reno

ALPHA Pilot Titanium b-)



















The _annual subdial_ is now set on "20*12*" :-d


----------



## James Haury

I am wearing a Goer Sub Tribute, right nowon a brown leather strap with white stitching.


----------



## EnShinNoi




----------



## Schizm

Just arrived from eBay today, *China PLA Marine Special Diving Watch*


----------



## saskwatch

Xiangshan (Elephant Hill) from Nanning


----------



## Martin_B

Alpha Ti Flieger today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

ALPHA _Explo II_


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## corn cob kid

Reno said:


> ALPHA _Explo II_


Interesting...never seen that dial on an Alpha before. Maybe they changed their logo...and brand. :-d

I have been eying that one on the 'bay for a few days now. Very close to pulling the trigger, the price they sell them for would make it just fun.


----------



## RedneckVostokGuy

It's got a Seagull movement, so does this count?










My Tcolucci Custom Sea-Dweller Homage...


----------



## Reno

corn cob kid said:


> Interesting...never seen that dial on an Alpha before. M*aybe they changed their logo...and brand*. :-d


Indeed ;-)



> I have been eying that one on the 'bay for a few days now. Very close to pulling the trigger, the price they sell them for would make it just fun.


Honestly, for the price, this _Bagelsport_ is unbeatable :-d

The bracelet is terrible on mine, but the watch itself is really nice :-!


----------



## Reno

Chinese _Slava_ b-)


----------



## ALAMO

55 mm makes a difference ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

ALAMO said:


> 55 mm makes a difference ;-)


Wow, thats BIG

For me a small 43mm ;-)


----------



## saskwatch

Bingcheng (Ice City) from Harbin


----------



## alfanaC




----------



## skywatch

Newcomer, the US Sea-Gull Wuyi


----------



## corn cob kid

Reno said:


> Indeed ;-)
> 
> Honestly, for the price, this _Bagelsport_ is unbeatable :-d
> 
> The bracelet is terrible on mine, but the watch itself is really nice :-!


Just bought it  ... now the wait.


----------



## ALAMO




----------



## Martin_B

Vintage(-ish) Beijing:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## ALAMO

Martin_B said:


> Vintage(-ish) Beijing:
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


Well, this is something that can be caled "fisheye" ;-) It does not burn a date dial in a sunrays ;-) ?


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

First, the ALPHA _PILOT_ this morning&#8230;














































&#8230; then, another ALPHA, the GMT :


----------



## ALAMO

Nice landscape you have there!
Lucky ...


----------



## Stephen Lee

Sea-Gull co-axial tourbillon (manual winding).


----------



## ALAMO




----------



## Reno

Same as yesterday b-)


----------



## shawn977




----------



## Stephen Lee

Sea-Gull automatic flying tourbillion.


----------



## corn cob kid

Finally completed my very first watch project. I broke the movement in this the alpha while trying to learn how to regulate a movement. It now has a 2813 movement in it .









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## weidake

Cant believe I read all 47 pages. Interesting post!


----------



## corn cob kid

weidake said:


> Cant believe I read all 47 pages. Interesting post!


I can believe it. It is the best intro to chinese watch designs I know of. :thumbup:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin63

Shanghai 1123. A nice Christmas present!:-!


----------



## Martin_B

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

_ALPHA_ PILOT, again&#8230;


----------



## Triton9

Sandoz Hong Kong Sub..


----------



## Citizen V

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 596910
> 
> 
> Sandoz Hong Kong Sub..


Review of watch or just thoughts on it? !


----------



## ch196




----------



## poywatch

I am wearing one of my favorite Sea-Gull watches tomorrow. Should have wiped it off before shooting.


----------



## alibotean

The combo looks really good. Can you tell me where you got the strap from? Thx.


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## ALAMO




----------



## Triton9

Citizen V said:


> Review of watch or just thoughts on it? !


Here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-sandoz-submariner-review-631772.html


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Parnis today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## poywatch

Armitron skeleton with Sea-Gull movt.


----------



## Martin_B

SeaGull Two Tone today:









Regads,

Martin


----------



## Schizm

Seagull M117s


----------



## ALAMO

Chunlei.


----------



## corn cob kid

ALAMO said:


> Chunlei.


That is a beautiful watch!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## poywatch

Day 3 of my Chinese watch rotation and I am wearing my big Fossil with it's Chinese automatic movt.


----------



## Martin_B

Today my 1963:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## ALAMO

To solidare with Martin, I will pick a pilot as well, however from a different home ;-)


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## ALAMO

Night change.


----------



## corn cob kid

Really like that band choice on there. Complements the watch nicely.



ALAMO said:


> Night change.


----------



## corn cob kid

I'm wearing a really cool looking Chinese diver today. However, I just cannot seam to get a picture of it that makes a good post. :roll:


----------



## ALAMO

corn cob kid, the band comes with the watch. I mean it is a factory choice ;-)

Let's start a new day with the same brand ;-)


----------



## Martin_B

Also Alpha for me today:









and I think I should also include a shot from it's behind ;-)









Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

@saskwatch, now that is a great shanghai, nice case, dial ánd crown. :-!


----------



## saskwatch

Martin_B said:


> @saskwatch, now that is a great shanghai, nice case, dial ánd crown. :-!


Thanks!  It's definitely not a factory original, but when I saw it I couldn't resist.


----------



## ssallen3

Praesto Aviator. Its awesome.


----------



## Reno

Military MkV for me&#8230;


----------



## ALAMO

saskwatch - nice ! Nice indeed ! 
New arrival:


----------



## Colin63

US Seagull Wuyi b-)


----------



## ALAMO

You guys are killing me with those Wuyi. It should be forbidden to show them here, as I do not own one ;-) Mods, please help  ;-) !


----------



## svedos

My Shanghai T-31


----------



## Triton9

Mod Alpha Grenade


----------



## saskwatch

ALAMO said:


> saskwatch - nice ! Nice indeed !
> New arrival:


Thanks! I like your new Shanghai. :-!


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## ALAMO

Alpha, be nice and say "hi" to the lads on a windy evening (we do not have any ladies on board, do we ? ;-) )!


----------



## Martin_B

Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## ALAMO




----------



## Jrule

My wife just gave it to me today an early birthday gift


----------



## AlbertaTime

ALAMO said:


> You guys are killing me with those Wuyi. It should be forbidden to show them here, as I do not own one ;-) Mods, please help  ;-) !


Always glad to help ;-) You can get 'em at US Sea-Gull.


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## svedos

Shanghai


----------



## Martin_B

Giving the po a testdrive


----------



## ALAMO

Brand change


----------



## AlbertaTime

ALAMO said:


> Brand change





svedos said:


> Shanghai


Are these lovely Shanghai pieces Taobao purchases, or???


----------



## Reno

This morning, I was wearing the ALPHA *PO* :



























Now, I'm wearing the just arrived Bagelsport *MILGAUSS* homage


----------



## ALAMO

AlbertaTime said:


> Are these lovely Shanghai pieces Taobao purchases, or???


Yes, both Svedos's and mine's came from TB. Very nice fellows indeed. Looks like a new line - I have one more but must feed up my camera for further photos ;-)


----------



## Vemrik

Is the PO still possible to get from Alpha? Can't seem to find it on their site. Beautiful watch!


----------



## ALAMO

Out of stock. Was limited to 2000 pcs.


----------



## Vemrik

ALAMO said:


> Out of stock. Was limited to 2000 pcs.


Ah, I suspected that.


----------



## ALAMO

Let's be charm and elegant 
.... ok, just elegant ;-)


----------



## Reno

Bagelsport MILGAUSS homage


----------



## corn cob kid

Reno said:


> Bagelsport MILGAUSS homage


How's the band on this one? It looks like it is still on. Looks really classy!


----------



## svedos

Polish design and construction of the Chinese heart, ST-2551


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Feelin' blue again ;-)









Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Tao Today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## wysanz

Two for a day. Cheers!


----------



## ALAMO

Today - something ... just different ;-)


----------



## Reno

corn cob kid said:


> How's the band on this one? It looks like it is still on. Looks really classy!


Nearly as bad as on the Explo II :-d

Bracelets are obviously _Bagelsport_'s weak point :think:

But the watch itself is great (especially for the price) :-!


----------



## Otto Phan

AlbertaTime said:


> View attachment 603635


This gets an OOOOHHH AAAAAHHHHH from me.


----------



## Colin63

Until I go to work.....


----------



## svedos

Today my Alpha


----------



## ALAMO

PZL P.11c pilot's watch :


----------



## flori78

My daily dress watch. M177S.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 1523 from November 1971


----------



## nboey

what i'll wear tomorrow...

DIY is so fulfilling, managed to change the 'leather' strap into a jubilee.


----------



## corn cob kid

Pulled. This was not a Chinese watch. Sorry. 

*sigh* Lesson learned never try to post on a cell phone while in a conference call (not matter how boring the call is). 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk & Edited from my PC


----------



## Reno

Bagelsport Milgauss&#8230;


----------



## corn cob kid

I went to order one this morning but they closed the ebay shop for Chinese New Year. :banghead:



Reno said:


> Bagelsport Milgauss


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Triton9

Hong Kong made, swiss movt.


----------



## Martin_B

BagelSport today:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## xingfenzhen

First Post at watchuseek.
Seagull 55th Anniversary. Purchased this watch after reading the reviews here. It's a wonderful watch, been using it as my everyday wear for half a year now. Performed beyond my expectations.


----------



## AlbertaTime

xingfenzhen said:


> First Post at watchuseek.
> Seagull 55th Anniversary. Purchased this watch after reading the reviews here. It's a wonderful watch, been using it as my everyday wear for half a year now. Performed beyond my expectations.


*W**E**L**C**O**M**E* to the Watchuseek Chinese mechanical Watch forum  Great news your 55 has performed so well!


----------



## xingfenzhen

Thanks AlbertaTime. Indeed, for a while it consistently gains about 10 seconds a day. (now it's about 20 seconds a day, probably from me banging it around all day. Quite impressive) Before this forum, I thought Seagull has gone out of business, since it's no where to be found in Chinese department stores. (At least the ones I have seen) Kinda weird have to get it in America.


----------



## ALAMO

Alpha USA, but still China made


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## dr_billiards

*Sea-Gull M177*


----------



## Triton9




----------



## jmr204

For Monday - a Shanghai A611


----------



## Chascomm

Huang He


----------



## saskwatch

Ying Chun


----------



## Martin_B

Square Alpha today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## artaxerxes

saskwatch said:


>


The logo on that one is hilarious!


----------



## ALAMO

Sea Gull Day ;-)


----------



## svedos




----------



## Torsten

Ploprof inspired sterile diver from Helena Rou with Seagull ST2130 (AAA) bought separately from Seagull in Hong Kong. Brilliant watch. Fantastic lume, just the right weight and size. Not to mention the high beat movement.


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## TO_ARCH

Same today


----------



## Martin_B

M177, will always be one of my favorites:


----------



## ALAMO

Great photo Martin !
As for me :


----------



## Herman74

Hello,

I am wearing my Sea-Gull M177s today:










With regards,

Herman


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Santino




----------



## saskwatch




----------



## ALAMO

Today quartz


----------



## ALAMO

New day - new watch.


----------



## saskwatch

HuangHe double phoenix from Zhengzhou


----------



## Reno

MILGAUSS !


----------



## Martin_B

I'm wearing my first Alpha Sub.
It's back on it's bracelet, but I like this old picture


----------



## Quint1980

My first mechanical watch and still one of my favorites. Cheap Chinese Olipai Pan homage:


----------



## saskwatch

Martin_B said:


> I'm wearing my first Alpha Sub.
> It's back on it's bracelet, but I like this old picture


Great picture! :-!


----------



## saskwatch

August 1979 Shanghai 7221


----------



## Phil73805

At long last received back from alphawatch-hk after repair, my Alpha Daytona. Working well for now.


----------



## saskwatch

Hanzhong


----------



## Jrule

Just received my first Shanghai, now to find a nice strap.


----------



## Martin_B

Blue lume Black Pilot |>:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## corn cob kid

Keeping secrets from us, ay Martin?



Martin_B said:


> Blue lume Black Pilot |>:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Martin


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## ALAMO

Eggs a'la Vienna, anyone ? ;-)


----------



## AlbertaTime

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 615657


Excellent with the mesh!


----------



## AlbertaTime

Jrule said:


> Just received my first Shanghai, now to find a nice strap.
> View attachment 615053


...or polish the strap it's on . I like that look. Congratulations on your new arrival!


----------



## Martin_B

Today the bling-beijing ;-)










Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 1120


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## ALAMO

Yes, I know, the brand is british ... But the watch is chineese  !


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Martin_B

Nolex today ;-)










Regards,

Martin


----------



## ALAMO

Evening charm switched on ;-)


----------



## j3T_

A Parnis automatic. I've had it for about a week. It came without a manual though and I can't seem to figure out how to set the date. If anyone with a similar watch has some info on how to do that, I'd be much obliged.

And I think it's my first post here. Hello everyone


----------



## Quint1980

K&S chrono look montbrilliant homage:


----------



## svedos

My tourbillon


----------



## saskwatch

Welcome j3T_!

MuDan (peony) from Luoyang


----------



## Martin_B

I'm wearing my SeaGull DJ:









Regards,

Martin


----------



## Reno

svedos said:


> My tourbillon


Gorgeous, svedos


----------



## Whirling

*PerpetuaL C-5 Chronograph*

The quality of PerpetuaLs is stunning. That they are inexpensive is only a bonus. Alex Lee, the owner of PerpetuaL Watch, is dedicated to bringing first-rate horology to men on a budget. That he guarantees them for two years, including shipping both ways to Hong Kong for service, shows how confident he is in his work. If there were many returns, the shipping charges alone would rapidly make his watches money losers for him. Just don't ask him to make a watch that looks like some other watch. He has way too much pride in his work to copy other companies' watches.

Warm Regards,
Jon


----------



## saskwatch

Shanghai 7621


----------



## svedos

Kemmner, inside SB 18 from Beijing


----------



## Martin_B

Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch

Baiqitun (baiji) from Wuhan


----------



## Martin_B

My Parnis Big Pilot today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## ultarior

Actually I do not wear this watch (cjiaba 080a) but like it's look and want to share some pics for this topic
(Thanks to all the posters here and please keep going! =) )

















































































P.S.: It's hard to handle fake Слава being russian, but...


----------



## saskwatch

Haiou (Sea Gull) from Shanghai


----------



## Jrule




----------



## Triton9




----------



## Jrule




----------



## Islandwatch

G'Day. There is a button at 8 o'clock on the case, if you press with blunt pointed thingie/gizmo, it will move the date indicator one up, 
keep pushing till you get to a date you want. (Top Xmas present?)

A Parnis automatic. I've had it for about a week. It came without a manual though and I can't seem to figure out how to set the date. If anyone with a similar watch has some info on how to do that, I'd be much obliged.

And I think it's my first post here. Hello everyone 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## PhantomACE

ultarior said:


> Actually I do not wear this watch (cjiaba 080a) but like it's look and want to share some pics for this topic
> (Thanks to all the posters here and please keep going! =) )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: It's hard to handle fake Слава being russian, but...


Nice watch. I tried to find one with a black dial. To no avail.


----------



## svedos




----------



## Jrule




----------



## supersong115

Shanghai ZSH on Dubstrap Selvedge NATO today


----------



## Colin63

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## corn cob kid

Where did that band come from? Very nice on that white dial.



supersong115 said:


> Shanghai ZSH on Dubstrap Selvedge NATO today
> 
> View attachment 620169


----------



## ALAMO

Nice little Parnis.

It makes +3s. In a month. Not bad for a$70 watch ...


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi all!

Proudly wearing my newly arrived perpetual C-06!


----------



## saskwatch

A commemorative watch for Shanghai Crane and Conveyor Works/Dalishen (Hercules) Group


----------



## supersong115

corn cob kid said:


> Where did that band come from? Very nice on that white dial.


Thanks! I got it at www.dubstraps.com
I also have the black & white version; it's currently on my Seiko 5


----------



## saskwatch

Chunlei 7621


----------



## Reno

Bagelsport *MILGAUSS*


----------



## GeorgiaBill

Sea-Gull 171S and loving it.


----------



## saskwatch

Lan-Que (bluebird) from Tianjin


----------



## GeorgiaBill

Hello,

Proudly wearing my Sea-Gull M171S. Great dial IMHO.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## Renoldi

It is at the watchmaker yet... Almost two weeks without wearing it is too long time


----------



## saskwatch

I like your Mex-Time, Renoldi. Do you know anything about the brand? I have a Mex-Time in less than good condition. It has a very cheap-looking movement, but it still runs.

Kongque automatic today.


----------



## Renoldi

Thanks Saskwatch!!!

I don't know anything. Just that they were made in Hong Kong, I belive that this model that I have, is from 80's, the case is very similar to the Orient SK, King Diver, models from 70's. As you said, the mov. is cheap but runs very fine.


----------



## G. GERLACH

Time to start a day


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## D1JBS




----------



## chris taylor

Today its my black Kongque, I like it because I can see the time without my glasses and it reminds me of 
a lovely time in China when I bought it and my friends there.
I reckon thats a good enough reason.


----------



## saskwatch

Advertising watch for black rice wine


----------



## Vemrik

Sporting my skeleton Alpha for the first time today...


----------



## AlbertaTime

chris taylor said:


> Today its my black Kongque, I like it because I can see the time without my glasses and it reminds me of
> a lovely time in China when I bought it and my friends there.
> I reckon thats a good enough reason.


I can't think of a better reason, Chris


----------



## svedos




----------



## Herman74

Today I'm wearing my Sea-Gull M177s:










With Regards,

Herman


----------



## saskwatch

Kongque (peacock) from Liaoning


----------



## ultarior

Today my Mr Big Black
Parnis Big Pilot 47 Black PVD
Totally awesome but a bit inaccurate (about +20 sec per day)
Seems it deserves better strap, but to be fair the stock one is good enough for the price.


----------



## MZhammer




----------



## Pawl_Buster

Back for another round with the Cat...


----------



## AlbertaTime

Pawl_Buster said:


> Back for another round with the Cat...


:-d :-! ...always loved that one!


----------



## Colin63

On vacation in Gibraltar with my Wuyi.


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## saskwatch

QiongHua (viburnum) from Yangzhou


----------



## Luisão

Hi folks,

Today I'm wearing my Parnis Big pilot, black dial.

























Regards,
LM


----------



## saskwatch

Jinji (golden rooster)


----------



## miroman

Today (and the whole week) it's my Exactano:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Acesi7

Just received by Stuhrling  Very happy with it.


----------



## Luisão

Hi everybody,

Today, I'm Wearing this homage ROLEX Sub, by PARNIS.


















































Regards,
LM


----------



## oonik

Vintage Shanghai give it some Luv...


----------



## saskwatch

Yinhua (silver flower) from Shanghai


----------



## MariuszD

Shanghai ref. 8080


----------



## chris taylor

I will wear my black Kongque today because it reminds me of my lovely trip to China when I bought it and my friends there, thats a good enough reason.


----------



## Luisão

Hello,

Today I picked up this one. U-Boat homage, by PARNIS.


















































Regards,
LM


----------



## Triton9




----------



## corn cob kid

Beautiful piece there! That case is amazing.....



MariuszD said:


> Shanghai ref. 8080


----------



## saskwatch

Jie Fang (liberation)


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi all! b-)

My Perpetual Chrono C-06 says "olá" :-d


----------



## Renoldi

Hong Kong Mex- Time, back from service!!!!

So vintage!!! So lovely!!!


----------



## Reno

Brand new TAO 'Calibre' :


----------



## Luisão

Reno said:


> Brand new TAO 'Calibre' :


Congrats, it's a very beautiful piece of extremely good taste!

Regards,
LM


----------



## Martin_B

Wow, great new one, Reno! :-!


----------



## doubletriode

Reno said:


> Brand new TAO 'Calibre' :


WOW!
Where can I get one of those?
I live in Europe and do not speak mandarin...
;-)
Thanks!


----------



## Beena

Million Smart flying tourbillon


----------



## Reno

Luisão said:


> Congrats, it's a very beautiful piece of extremely good taste!
> 
> Regards,
> LM


Thanks Luisão



Martin_B said:


> Wow, great new one, Reno! :-!


Thanks Martin ;-)



doubletriode said:


> WOW!
> Where can I get one of those?
> I live in Europe and do not speak mandarin...
> ;-)
> Thanks!


I live in Europe too, and I got mine directly from TAO's website : "Tao International Tourbillon III Watch" TAO-150WD


----------



## doubletriode

Reno said:


> I live in Europe too, and I got mine directly from TAO's website : "Tao International Tourbillon III Watch" TAO-150WD


I saw that you live in Normandy!
We both speak french even if I do not live in the same country as you...
I live in the country of chocolate, banks and... watches...
b-)

Merci beaucoup!
or should I say:
Xie Xie!


----------



## Luisão

Hi all,

Today, I'm wearing this Passion, by Celsus.










































Regards,
LM


----------



## Reno

doubletriode said:


> We both speak french even if I do not live in the same country as you...
> I live in the country of chocolate, banks and... watches...
> b-)


Salut, ami Suisse ! :-!


----------



## Vemrik

Prémière today:


----------



## saskwatch

Yesterday, a 1973 Baoshihua










Today, a Zhen Zhu (pearl) from Dalian


----------



## Pawl_Buster

Today; this one finds itself on my wrist...


----------



## corn cob kid

Alpha USA Mil on Timefactors bond. Forgot how much I liked this watch until after I fixed the movement.


----------



## Herman74

Today I'm wearing my Sea-Gull M177s on a new brown Hirsch strap.

Here a sunny picture ;-)










With regards,

Herman


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## saskwatch

Shuangcheng


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## James Haury

A WOMAGE Quartz 41 mm B&R homage with a fake date complication,black case and a brown dial on a brown TIMEX fast wrap strap.Five and one half USD from Deal Extreme


----------



## jaqm01

A now well known Seagull 1963 with original kaki NATO strap


----------



## Chascomm

I'm wearing my Diamond SM1A-K 152 again. But just for a change, here's a bad photo of the back of the watch:


----------



## Renoldi

Was wearing

Soki "Submariner" today


----------



## AlbertaTime

For me today: ZhuFeng (Everest)


----------



## saskwatch

Zhongshan 8 deer made in 1982? :-d


----------



## Luisão

Hi guys!

Today I go with this:










































With greetings,
LM


----------



## Reno

Again, and again&#8230; TAO 'Calibre'


----------



## jaqm01

Reno said:


> Again, and again&#8230; TAO 'Calibre'


As I said yesterday, this is such a Masterpiece... for just 80 bucks... I love so much details on rotor.


----------



## Reno

jaqm01 said:


> As I said yesterday, this is such a Masterpiece... for just 80 bucks... I love so much details on rotor.


Thanks jaqm01 

Yeah, it's brilliant&#8230; I have many watches in my collection, but this one is really magnificent  and yes, the price is just amazing&#8230;


----------



## Vemrik

I've been wearing my current favourite today: Seagull skeleton.


----------



## ALAMO




----------



## captaingreg

My new 55


----------



## saskwatch

an early Jinmao (golden anchor) from Qingdao


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## ch196

Just received this. Unfortunately, the crystal is slightly askew: the cross-hatch (or whatever you call it) shadow on the dial is from a pattern on the inside of the crystal, and it's not quite lined up properly


----------



## Luisão

Hi guys,

Today I'm wearing this PARNIS, Big Pilot style.










































With regards,
LM


----------



## saskwatch

Yuhua (rain flower)


----------



## gonefishing

My first post!

I went out filming today and brought my new "Bagelsport" with me. 
It's suprisingly good. I think this is the best of the cheaper homages, if you want something that looks like the original. 
I got i from ebay for 30$ delivered.


----------



## AlbertaTime




----------



## whatmeworry

Alpha Explorer on green NATO for me. Love that Tao Reno.


----------



## ultarior

Got it right today
My lovely Kaiqi 106a
Know nothing about the engine and it's accuracy but the look is awesome,
(the rotor is singed "GOER" all over it, but the pressure quality is poor)
seems I'll wear it from time to time
The only thing I miss about them is the white triangle on the hour-hand. A bit of disbalance here.


----------



## Pawl_Buster

I have this one on right now...


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Reno

whatmeworry said:


> Alpha Explorer on green NATO for me. Love that Tao Reno.


Thanks mate 

Great combo on the EXPLO :-!


----------



## Reno

TAO _CALIBRE_, again&#8230; :roll:


----------



## Luisão

Hi all,

Today I'm Wearing this Planet Ocean Homage, by PARNIS.

































With regards,
LM


----------



## Triton9




----------



## Colin63

Shanghai 7120 today.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## saskwatch




----------



## Renaldo5502




----------



## James Haury

I am wearing my Goer SUB tribute again.It has a central second hand and another seconds subdial at 6 with a red hand and the hour and minute hands remind me of my ALPHA MILSUB, date is at 3 and it has quickset.It has an automatic movement and a display back.I have it on a silicone rubber strap with a really nice buckle from (3mm SS)a digital watch(Given away as a premium?) by STRUCTURE it is stamped right on it.I cannot for the life of me figure out why they put such a neat buckle on a digital watch and one so cheap looking otherwise. The digital was in a grab bag of watches and the buckle was the best part ,well the spring bar is sturdy too.The overall effect is quite nice.


----------



## Luisão

Hi All,

Starting the week with this homage to the Rolex Submariner, by PARNIS.


















































With regards,
LM


----------



## saskwatch

HuangHe (Yellow River) peacock dial from Zhengzhou


----------



## Luisão

HI Guys,

Today use this one.










































With regards,
LM


----------



## saskwatch

Xian peacock dial


----------



## saskwatch

Suzhou peacock dial


----------



## sebas0902

29022012505 por sebas0902, en Flickr


----------



## TO_ARCH

PerpetuaL Tourbillion!


----------



## Martin_B

Blue SeaGull today:










Regards,

Martin


----------



## arr

Ticino 44mm hand-wind pilot chronograph, with Sea-Gull movement (which I just received this afternoon!).


----------



## Luisão

Hi All,

Today I'm using this, by PARNIS.


























With regards,
LM


----------



## Luisão

Hi All,

To this I call it the "anvil"! Another tribute of PARNIS, this one to the U-Boat Thousand of feet.









































Have a nice weekend,
LM


----------



## wessa

Today it was the Sea Gull M172s lucky day.


----------



## AlbertaTime

As per Chascomm's note to the forum (Managing the what-are-you-wearing thread), we're closing this wonderful thread and continuing with:

*What Chinese Watch Are You Wearing Today? - March 2012* and we hope to see you there!  (and _Thanks Everybody_ for making this epic thread so beautiful!)







"be helpful"


----------

